# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Arvanitasit, të parët tanë që emigruan në Greqi ne Mesjete!

## DYDRINAS

Arvanitasit.

Do te ishte me interes nese qasemi seriozisht rreth kesaj teme.
E kaluara, e sotmja dhe e ardhmja e tyre, pare nen driten e dokumentave historike, kengeve dhe rrefimeve, vuajtjeve dhe brengave.
Kombi shqiptar si nje komb ne rilindje te vazhdueshme, si nje komb ne ringritje, ka detyrim kombetar qe te merret seriozisht me fatin e bashkekombasve te vet.
Kjo nuk duhet te shihet si nje forme e vjeteruar te nje nacionalizmi romantik, por si nje trajtim i ri dhe ne kushte te reja i ketij problemi jeik per te sotme dhe per te ardhmen.

Cfare duhet te beje shoqeria shqiptare per zgjimin e ndergjegjes se ndrydhur kombetare te arvanitasve, qe te detyruar nga propaganda greko-panortodokse ende dhe sot e kesaj dite nuk e marrin guximin te shprehen hapur per veten e tyre, per prejardhjen e tyre, per gjuhen e tyre, per te ardhmen e tyre. 
Cfare duhet te beje shteti shqiptar (shtetet shqiptare) dhe institucionet qe kane per detyre qe te merren me diasporen, ne lidhje e arvanitasit?
Cfare duhet te bejne institucionet kulturore dhe fetare me arvanitasit?
Cfare duhet te beje ambasada shqiptare dhe konsullatat shqiptare ne Greqi?
Si dhe sa jane te organizuar arvanitasit ne Greqi?

Po te vesh re ne forum, ka nje endje qe te merremi me halle dhe shqetesimet e gjithe botes dhe shume pak ose aspak merremi me fatin e bashkekombasve tane neper vendet fqinje.

Pse lihen arvanitasit ne vetmi dhe ne erresire? 
Pse lihen shqiptaret te painformuar per fatin e tyre?
Pse drejtuesit e shtetit shqiptar nuk kane guxuar deri sot qe te merren me kete problem, qe te marrin kotakte te hapura me to, qe te ngrejne zerin per politiken asimiluese e mohuese te shtetit, te kishes dhe te shoqerise greke?
Pse nuk kryhen shkembime kulturore, artistike, shpirterore me arvanitasit?


Do ju lutesha shume te gjthe atyre qe kane me teper informacion lidhur me kete teme, qe te jipnin te gjithe kontributine tyre permes shrimeve, materialeve, informacioneve, kengeve etj dhe te benin te mundur qe te gjithe anetaret te njihen dhe te informohen me mire.
Mos t'ja leme cdo gje rastesise apo njerezve pa informacion apo me informacion te shtremberuar per kete ceshtje.

----------


## DYDRINAS

*Shteti grek - Demokracia reklamë*

Kur u krijua shteti grek, *në vitin 1830*, ai përmbante katër grupe etnike:
*grekët,shqiptarët, turqit dhe vllenjtë*. Më pas, me luftërat e shumta
eksapansioniste për të përmbushur qëllimet e megalidhesë (ideja emadhe: nje
nocion ku ndërthuren nacionalizmi i skajshëm dhe intoleranca fetare), u
shtua dhe një grup tjetër i madh në numër, ai i sllavëve. Dhe të gjitha këto
*në një shtet që megjithëse vetëquhej "grek" popullsia greke nuk kalonte
tridhjetë për qind të popullsisë së vendit, të paktën deri në vitin 1922,
kur me shpërnguljet e Azisë së Vogël popullsisë greke iu shtuan dhe një
milion e treqind mijë refugjatë, në një total prej katër milionë banorësh*.

Pas 150 vjetësh Greqia rezulton se është shteti më homogjen në Ballkan me
vetëm dy për qind të popullsisë së saj e cila deklaron se nuk i përket
grupit dominues heleno-ortodoks. *Si u arrit ky homogjenizim i pashoq* që
shtetet e tjera ballkanike u përpoqën t'a imitonin pa rezultat? *Nëpërmjet
zhdukjes së identiteteve gjuhësore, kulturore dhe fetare (përderisa ato
kombëtare nuk ishin krijuar akoma tek popullsitë e tjera të Ballkanit, ose
ishin në krijim e sipër dhe pa mbështetjen e një shteti amëtar nuk kishin
fuqi të madhe), me imponimin e gjuhës greke si të vetmes gjuhë zyrtare,
arsimore dhe kishtare, me ushtrimin e dhunës shtetërore dhe periferizimin
shoqëror dhe ekonomik të atyre që vazhdonin të ruanin identitetin e tyre të
veçantë dhe me spastrimin etnik aty ku këto mjete nuk kishin efekt.*

*Një nga grupet që u asimilua më me sukses ishin arvanitasit, shqiptarët e
ardhur në viset greke gjatë shekujve të 13-të dhe të 14-të pas Krishtit*. Por
duke qenë se ky grup ishte ndoshta më i madhi në numër dhe, para urbanizimit
të shoqërisë greke, i ngulur në bashkësi kompakte, dhe meqënëse Greqia
kufizohet në Veri nga shteti shqiptar, *sistemi shtetëror grek gjithmonë ka
dyshuar nëse ia kishte arritur qëllimit plotësisht përsa i përket këtij
grupi etnik*. Kjo pasiguri u rrit *në fillim të viteve '90 kur me dyndjen e
emigrantëve shqiptarë në Greqi brezi i vjetër i arvanitasve filloi të
nxirrte në pah gjuhën dhe bashkë me të dhe ndjenjat e ndrydhura. Filluan të
kujtonin ninullat e djepit, këngët e rinisë, historitë e trimave që luftuan
dhe mundën turqit, ashtu si dikur kryezoti i tyre Gjergj Kastrioti.*

Në ato momente u riaktivizuan instinktet e konservimit që çdo mekanizëm
shtetëror i përmban. *Pas vitit 1993 dhe në vazhdim figura e emigrantit
shqiptar u demonizua dhe ai vuajti një terror të tillë që të sjell ndërmend
pogromet e dikurshme kundër hebrenjve*. "Demokracia" greke (të cilën, si çdo
arritje të civilizimit të lashtë helen, grekët e kanë përvetësuar tashmë si
shpikje të tyren) po shtypte të drejtën më themelore të njeriut, atë të
mbrojtjes dhe respektimit të dinjitetit njerëzor.

*Kjo histeri antishqiptare* u transmetua me sukses në masën e gjerë të
shoqërisë greke dhe *i shërbente më së miri dy qëllimeve*:
a) Nga njëra anë *largimin dhe armiqësimin e arvanitasve ndaj shqiptarëve të
ardhur rishtas, në përpjekjen e tyre për të mos u njësuar prapë me grupin
etnik të përbuzur dhe të periferizuar*;
b)  *Bindjen e vetë emigrantëve se të jesh shqiptar nuk të nderon më dhe se
vetë këta të fundit e meritojnë atë çka po u ndodh duke qenë shqiptarë*.

*Pishtarin e propagandës antishqiptare e mbajtën dhe e mbajnë masmediat
greke*, që në raste të tilla tregojnë një unitet diktatorial mendimi,
nëpërmjet të cilave u ndërtua me sukses figura e shqiptarit - personazh, "të
varfër, mjeran, injorant dhe (sidomos) kriminel". Këto media kanë shërbyer
me zell etnocentrizmin e elitës ekonomike greke që përputhet dhe shërben
krijimin e një shoqërie homogjene - pra që ka një profil të përcaktuar nga
modelet etnike, kulturore dhe fetare dominuese - dhe si pasojë më të
kontrollueshme.

Kështu dhe *vetë shqiptarët të cilët jetojnë në gjirin e shoqërisë greke kanë
rënë viktima të kësaj propagande dhe mundohen të shmangin çdo lloj lidhjeje
me Shqipërinë*. Në të njëjtën kohë *ata përpiqen te heqin jashtë nga vetja të
gjitha ato karakteristika të veçanta shqiptare në mënyrë që të mos njësohen
me demonin e një shoqërie ksenofobike siç është shoqëria greke*.

Paralelisht *emigrantët shqiptarë kanë qenë viktima të një racizmi
institucional* i cili u mohonte dhe të drejtat më themelore njerëzore, të
cilat janë të njohura nga të gjitha konventat ndërkombëtare. Shkeljet dhe
abuzimet nga organet shtetërore kanë qenë dhe janë një fenomen i përditshëm,
çka është e kundërta me sjelljen e këtyre organeve ndaj shtetasve *shqiptarë
të cilët deklarojnë se nuk janë me kombësi shqiptare por "bashkëkombas" (që
në greqisht është e njëjta fjalë me atë "homogjen") nga Vorio Epiri. Deri më
sot më shumë se njëqind e pesëdhjetë mijë nënshtetas shqiptarë kanë bërë
kërkesë për t'u pajisur më një dokument që vërteton se janë nga 'Epiri i
Veriut', çka u siguron menjëherë të drejta shumë më të gjera (mjekim falas,
lehtësira për studimin e fëmijëve 'vorjoepirotë' në Universitetet greke,
etj) dhe shpresën për marrjen e nënshtetësisë greke në një të ardhme të
afërt.*

Kjo figurë plotësohet me rolin e institucioneve edukuese që janë mjeti që
përdor çdo shoqëri për të brumosur anëtarët e saj në jetën dhe realitetin
ekzistues. Çdo anë e sistemit edukues bashkëkohor grek nuk ka ndryshuar
aspak që nga koha kur shteti grek, akoma në fillimet e tij, adoptonte
ideologjinë e vazhdimësisë tremijë - vjeçare dhe pikëpamjen e historianit
Paparigopoulos, i cili ishte jo vetëm grekocentrik por edhe transmetonte një
adhurim bestytnik ndaj idesë helene. Si rrjedhojë *çdo fëmijë emigranti që vijon
shkollën në Greqi, të çdo shkalle arsimimi, kalon një proces "rrezatimi" me
idenë e "superioritetit dhe të veçantësisë së kulturës dhe racës greke"*.

Kjo ndërthuret me arritjet e sotme ekonomike të shtetit grek dhe në të
njëjtën kohë vihet qëllimshmërisht në krahasime dhe paralelizma me shtetet fqinjë duke shfrytëzuar dhe situatat historiko - politike të tyre. Shqipëria dhe shtetet
e tjera që kaluan terrin pesëdhjetë - vjeçar të diktaturës komuniste nuk
mund t'i bëjnë ballë një krahasimi të tillë tani për tani, çka është në favor të propagandës greke dhe të përpjekjes së saj për të asimiluar me sukses
masën e gjerë të emigrantëve shqiptarë.

Siç e shohim, *në momentin kur shteti "demokratik" grek ankohet në çdo forum
ndërkombëtar se Shqipëria po shtyp minoritetin grek dhe se nuk disponon një
vizion bashkëkohor për një shoqëri civile ajo po përpiqet të asimilojë
dhunshëm (dhe në të njëjtën kohë pa rënë në sy) emigrantët shqiptarë*. Mbasi e rroku se shumica prej tyre do të ngulen përgjithmonë në Greqi, shteti grek po përpiqet t'i asimilojë plotësisht emigrantët shqiptarë duke shkelur kësisoj parimin themelor të shoqërisë civile e cila kushtëzon integrimin e tjetrit, të cilado diferencimeve dhe jo implikimin artificial të modelit dominues etnik.

*Asimilimi i shqiptarëve në Greqi është i dëshpëruar dhe i pashpresë, vijon
në gjurmët e historisë së arvanitasve dhe intelektualët shqiptarë, kudo që
janë, duhet të jenë në dijeni për këtë*.

Kjo demokraci reklamë, të cilën dhe vetë ShBA-ja e sheh si një shembull për
t'u imituar nga shtetet e tjera ballkanike, ka arritur të perfeksionojë në
kulm artin e hipokrizisë. Asgjë nuk ekziston nga momenti që nuk mund të
provohet. Por ky shtet ndodhet përpara një dileme. Nga njëra anë nuk mund të
shpërnjohë emigrantët shqiptarë, të cilëve eventualisht do të detyrohet t'iu
japë të drejta më të gjera, dhe nga ana tjetër e ka të qartë se kur kjo do
të ndodhë, *Greqia nuk do të jetë e njohur vetëm si kampione në shtypjen e lirive fetare por edhe në atë të shtypjes së pakicave kombëtare (Greqia zë vendin e parë, me diferencë të madhe nga vendi i dytë, përsa u përket rasteve të paraqitura në Gjyqin Europian të të Drejtave të Njeriut për shtypjen e pakicave fetare të cilat nuk i përkasin besimit dominues ortodoks në Greqi). Atëherë të gjithë do të zbulojnë se çfarë fshihet mbrapa reklamës idiliake me tempujt e një
civilizimi të çvarrosur por jo të ringjallur.*
*
EDVIN BODARI*

(Autori i këtij shkrimi është student i vitit të tretë në degën e Studimeve
Ndërkombëtare  e Europiane të Universitetit të Shkencave Politike dhe
Shoqërore Pandios në Athinë, Greqi)
Botuar ne gazeten Illyria, #1042, 1-4 Qershor, 01, faqe 23.

----------


## DYDRINAS

HEROI I SHQETËSIMEVE ATDHETARE E KULTURORE
(MARKO BOÇARI 1790-1823)
Hartuesi i fjalorit të parë dy gjuhësh Greqisht-Shqip

Ngrehu Marko trimëria
ngrehu të thërret Greqia
të vijë Marko Shqipëria!

Më i lavdishmi i farës suliote të Boçarëve, Marko Boçari lindi në Sul të Janinës më 1790 në një familje të dëgjuar që kishin dalë shumë burra trima si Kiço Boçari, Kosta, Dhimitri, Jorgji dhe kapedani i madh i revolucionit të 1821, Noti Boçari.
Marko Boçari përveç bëmave të tij trimërore dhe burrërore dhe bukurisë, na la trashëgim edhe një vepër. Është fjala për të famshim “Fjalori dy gjuhësh greko-shqip”.
Babai i Markos, Kiço Gj. Boçari u martua tre herë dhe kishte 18 fëmijë, pesë prej tyre i vdiqën të vegjël. Nga martesa e parë me Krisulla Papazotin kishte Janin, Lena, Maria, Anastasin dhe Markon.
Kiço Gj. Boçari u vra më 1813, në Artë nga Gjoko Bakola. Në vitet e kryengritjes së 1821, Marko Boçari i dha duart dhe u përqafua për të mirën e përbashkët me Gjoko Bakola duke i falur gjakun e babait.
Sipas të dhënave banorët e parë që u ngulën në Sul ishin ushtarët e Skënderbeut.
Mbas vdekjes së Gjergj Kastrioti Skënderbeg, rreth 200 luftëtarë arvanitë(shqiptarë) me familjet e tyre, si fisi Boçari, Xhavelasit etj, formuan krahinën e Sulit dhe luftonin kundra turqëve për lirinë e gjuhës dhe të drejtën fetare.
Më vonë Suli u zgjerua si krahinë dhe u popullua nga shqiptar ortodoksë çamër, që për t’i shpëtuar skllavërisë osmane turke, u shpërngulën nga fshatrat e tyre të Çamërisë rreth viteve 1500 dhe u vendosën në Sul të Janinës, që krijuan fshatra të rinjë me emra shqiptar. Që suliotët janë çamër këtë na e deklaron anglezi V.M. Lik ‘’Suliotët janë një farë e Çamërisë, njëra prej katër degëve të Shqipërisë”.
Ndërsa studiuesi Ciapolini shkruan- ‘’Suliotët nuk dinin fare greqisht, gjuha që ata përdornin është, shqipja e dialektit të Çamërisë”.
Një pjesë e popullatës së Sulit pasi u nënshtruan Ali Pash Tepelenës u dërguan për dënim në ishullin e Korfuzit dhe ishujt e tjerë për rreth.
Ndërsa mbas vdekjes së Ali Pash Tepelenës shumica e popullatës së krahinës së Sulit për ti shpëtuar vrasjeve nga turqit e Sulltanit, morrën drejtimin për në malin e Shenjtë të Tomorrit duke u vendosur afër qytetit të sotëm të Gramshit dhe formuan krahinën e Sulovës me fshatrat, Shën Mëri, Shën Mitri, Dardhzezë, Sulki, Dushkë, Kushov, Janç, Tunjë etj.
Sulioti Marko Boçari nuk ishte vetëm një nga heronjtë shqiptarë më i rrëndësishëm të revolucionit grek të 1821, i njohur për aftësitë ushtarake dhe guximin e tij, por edhe për dëshirën e madhe për shkrimin dhe edukimin.
Markoja bashkë me Odise Andruçon dhe Gjeorgjio Karaiskaqin u edukuan në oborrin e Ali Pash Tepelenës në artin ushtarak, politik dhe zgjuarsisë.
Markoja ndihmoi Ali Pash Tepelenën në rrethimin e Janinës prej turqëve të Sulltanit dhe mandej, pas rënies së Ali Pashait, vazhdoi betejat e tij në Rumeli me qendër Mesollogjin.
Ëndrra e Markos ishte që të edukonte suliotët shqiptar që të dilnin nga gjëndja e luftëtarit të pamësuar që luftonte pandërprerë, pa një ardhëme, të jetojë paqësisht në një shoqëri të lirë e të drejtë. Markoja ndërkohë shqetësohej se mos edukimi mësimor çon në humbjen e disa tipareve të njohura cilësore që e bënin arvanitasin suliot një figurë popullore të veçantë, që edhe brenda mos shkollimit, varfërisë dhe kushteve më të vështira të jetesës, ngjallte adhurim.
‘’Dua të shkollohesh, i shkruante në letër, djalit të tij Dhimitrit, që gjendej në Ankona të Italisë, por veç kësaj dua të brumosesh me traditat suljote, të mbetesh përherë suljot siç ka mbetur tata i yt”.
Në atë perjudhë të ndryshimeve të shënuara në Ballkan dhe në Europë, dukej qartë se virtyti liridashës dhe shpata arvanite nuk ishin të mjaftueshme që të arrihej një jetë më e mirë, një shoqëri më e bukur. Nevojitej edukimi dhe arsimi i popullit dhe kjo nevojë kishte krijuar ankth tek arvanitasit e pasrevolucionit të 1821, që parapëlqenin të shisnin çdo lloj pasurie, me qëllim ‘’të mësojë fëmija i tyre”.
Dhe sigurisht, në atë perjudhë kur thoshim ‘’shkrim e këndim” kuptonim ‘’gjuhën e re greke” që flitej kryesisht në qytetet e Greqis së sotme.
Por është fakt, se arvanitët përbuznin mënyrën e jetesës të shoqërive të tjera, plogështinë, pabesinë, fjalët e shumta, frymën e nënshtrimit, paftyrsinë etj.
Karakteri i arvanitas është që ai të jetë kudo i pari, të tregojë përpara të gjithëve krylartësinë, trimërinë dhe mosnënshtrimin.
Dhe arvanitët e dëshironin edukimin arsimor, por pa rrezikun e tjetërsimit dhe bjerjes së vlerave tradicionale vetjake e të bashkësisë. Kësaj ia kishte frikën dhe këtë i theksonte djalit të vet Marko Boçari.
Kur gjendej i internuar në Korfuz, Markoja mësoi greqishten dhe bëri të famëshmin ‘’Fjalorin dygjuhësh të greqishtes popullore dhe arvanites së thjesht’’ 1809 që e shkruajti Markoja vetë me ndihmën e babait të tij Kiço Boçari (1754-1813), xhaxhait Noti Boçari (1759-1841) dhe vjerrit të tij Kristaq Kallogjeri nga Preveza.
Ky fjalor ishte përfundimi i nxitjes së konsullit francez Pukëvili, siç pretendonte francezi vet, përpjekje të mësojnë suljotët shqiptar greqishtë dhe të merren vesh me grekërit.
Si do që të jetë puna, faktë është se kemi të bëjmë me një hero që ka shqetësime kulturore që krijoi një vepër kulturore dhe, si rrjedhim me të drejtë Marko Boçari mundë të quhet si realizuesi i fjalorit të thjeshtë të parë greko-shqip.
Fjalori Marko Boçarit lindi si pasojë dhe e ngjarjeve që po kalonte Greqia, ku mbas lënjeve të armëve arvanitët duhet ti përshtateshin jetës civile shoqërore, që për ta ishte e vështirë.
Fjalori ka rrëndësi të veçantë se shpreh shumë elementë të gjuhës shqipe në dialektin e çamërishtes, ky fjalor shërbeu edhe si mjet politik për të afruar shqiptarët me grekërit.
Një tjetër detyrim i lindjes së fjalorit greko-shqip ishte se, tregëtia në zona të gjera të ballkanit bëhej në gjuhën greke. Kështu që lindi nevoja e një fjalori dy gjuhësh me qëllim që arvanitët, pra shqiptarët në një farë mënyre ju detyruar që të mësonin greqisht që po fitonte terren si gjuhë e tregëtisë në ballkan.
Pasi gjuha shqipe si pasojë e ndjekëjeve të shqiptarëve nga pushtuesit e ndryshëm, u duhej që të jetonin të fshehur me shekuj të tërë në male dhe ishuj të vetmuar largë lidhjeve me popujtë e tjerë.
Kështu gjuha shqipe ngeli një gjuhë e pastër kombëtare, që flitej vetëm nga populli i saj duke ruajtur vjetërsinë dhe pastërtinë gjuhësore, por që nuk u zhvillua në shkrim apo të futeshin fjalë të reja që i përshtateshin zhvillimit shoqëror të kohës apo të njihej nga të huajt e shumtë që vizitonin ballkanin në atë kohë të pushtimit osmano turk.
Dhe heroi Marko Boçari me një vullnet dhe guxim, në moshën 19 vjeçare na solli fjalorin e parë greko-shqip me titull orgjinal ‘’Fjalori dy gjuhësh Romaiko-Arbërishtja e thjeshtë” që përbëhej nga 111 faqe, 1494 fjalë shqipe, dhe 1701 fjalë greke. Origjinali i këtij fjalori gjendet sot në muzeun Kombëtar të Parisit me kodin Supplement Grec 251 numri 244 të faqes, dhe u dhurua në maj të vitit 1819 nga konsulli Pukëvili.
Konsulli i Përgjithshëm francez në Janinë Pukëvili duke studjuar fjalorin e Marko Boçarit, hartoi një fjalor të vogël frengjisht-shqip, me rreth 440 fjalë dhe origjinali i këtij fjalori gjendet në muzeun Kombëtar të Parisit.
Përpara betejës së madhe në Mesollogji, Markoja mendoi të dërgonte familjen e tij në Ankona të Italisë. Të gjithë suljotët me lotë në sy u ndanë me gratë e tyre pa folur, Markoja në ato çaste prekëse i tha gruas ‘’Në orën e lirisë dua të jemi bashkë, por në orën e betejës dua të jem vetëm” u ndanë me lotë në sy, ishte takimi i fundit.
Markoja ishte komandant i ushtrisë së Greqisë perrëndimore, kur Qeveria i dërgoi diplomën e komandantit të Përgjithshëm, lindën xhelozitë e kapedanëve të tjerë. Por Markoja këtyre xhelozive i përgjigjej me fisnikëri dhe tolerancë duke u thënë-‘’Kush është i zoti, merr nesër diplomë në betejë” Markoja ishte njeri i dashur dhe fjalë pakët.

Kjo gjuha arbërishte
është gjuhë trimërie
e fliti Admiral Miauli
Boçari dhe gjithë Suli

Më 9 gusht 1823, Marko Boçari u vra duke luftuar kundra ushtrisë së Mustafa Bushatit, shqiptar edhe ky, Pasha i Shkodrës.
Vdekja Marko Boçarit u bë e njohur në të gjithë Europën, ai i kishte shkruajtur një
letër Bajronit kur ky ishte rrugës për në Mesollogji. Poeti i madh anglez Lordi Bajron erdhi kur Marko Boçari kishte vdekur, dhe mbajti një fjalim mbi varrin e Markos i veshur me kostumin e njohur kombëta shqiptar ose arvanitas..
Pas pak kohësh turko-egjiptianët u përpoqën ta poshtrojnë varrin e Marko Boçarit, por arvanitët(shqiptarët) myslimanë u sulën kundër tyre dhe i penguan të poshtërojnë varrin e heroit. Ata e morrën trupin e Markos dhe e varrosën me nderim heroik, me një cermoni të thjeshtë.

Labëria kur dëgjoi
Se u vra Marko fajkoi
Ra në zi e ra në goj
Kënga i mbeti në goj

Në vitin 1832, me urdhër të qeverisë së atëherëshme greke, Mamurasi dhe Papakosta bllokuan dhe dogjën shtëpinë e Noti Gj. Boçari dhe të gjitha dokumentat historike të prejardhëjes të fisit të Boçarëve.
Marko Boçari vdiq, por figura e tij u bë legjendë.
Shumë historianë grekë na e deklarojnë Marko Boçarin dhe shumë heronjë të tjerë shqiptar të revolucionit të 1821, si grekë dhe jo shqiptar, duke patur parasysh që Markoja dhe të tjerë heronjë të 1821, i përkisnin fesë ortothokse. Është fatkeqësi për atë komb, kur historianët e atij kombi ngatarojnë fenë me racën.
Që Marko Boçari ishte shqiptar dhe bir shqiptari, këtë na e deklaron në vitin 1994, nipi i tij me të njëjtin emër Marko Boçari profesor në Universitetin e Kuinslendit në Australi. Kur reagonte ashpër ndaj deklaratës së një deputeti grek që mohonte kontributin shqiptar në revolucionin e 1821 dhe origjiniën shqiptare të Marko Boçari.
‘’Komentet e mia të me poshtëme kanë të bëjnë me një letër të publikuartë një ministri grek,që ka deklaruarse nuk paska shqiptar në Greqi. Duket qartë se ministri ose nuk ka dijeni çfarë ndodh aktualisht në vendin e tij, ose ka vendosur të injorojë faktet. Është fakt se në Greqika më shumë se një milion shqiptar ortodoks. Prindërit e mi nuk kanë folur kurrë greqisht me mua,por vetëm shqip, se ata ishin krenarë për origjinën e tyre shqiptare dhe fisin e tyrë shqiptar.’’

Nga Flori Bruqi

----------


## DYDRINAS

*ARVANITËT DHE VLERAT E TYRE
*
Një përmbledhje e shkurtër mbi historinë dhe kontributin shqiptar në krijimin dhe ecurinë e shtetit të RI Grek.

Gjuha jonë vetëm thuhet
nuk e lanë që të shkruhet
Bëmë këngë këshillat e urta
që të mos harrohet gjuha

Popullsia shqiptare që jeton sot në shtetin e ri Grek, ndahet në dy grupe, ata që quhen arvanitas, dhe ata që quhen shqipëtar, që grekët i quajnë allvani dhe kanë ardhur në Greqi pas pushtimit osmano turk.
Të pakët janë njerëzit të cilët dinë historinë e vërtetë të arvanitëve dhe zonat në Greqi, që banohej dhe banohet nga popullata që flasin gjuhën arbërore ose shqipe.
Në këtë studim do të përmendim disa nga figurat më të shquara të revolucionit grek të 1821 që ishin shqiptar, disa kryeministra të Greqisë që kishin gjak shqiptari dhe shumë figura të njohura të kulturës greke që ishin arvanitas.
Janë zbuluar se në Greqi gjënden mbi 600 katunde që flasin në vatër gjuhën shqipe ose arvanitika, ku ndahen në dy grupe. Ata që quhen arvanitas dhe janë vendas që njihen që në kohën antik edhe janë rreth 450 katunde, dhe shqiptarët që grekët i thërrasin allvani që kanë ardhur në Greqi mbas pushtimit osmano-turk, dhe janë mbi 150 fshatra.
Kryesisht katundet që janë banuar dhe banohen nga elementi që flet në vatër gjuhën shqipe ndodhen në zonën e Epirit, në Thrakë, në ishujt Korfuzi, Speca, Hidra, Psaron, Andron, Poleponezi(Morea) etj.
Studiues që janë marrë me zbulimine katundeve që flitet gjuha shqipe janë arvanitas Aristidh Kola, arbëreshi urat Antonio Bellushi, Jorgo Miha, Jorgo Maruga, Athanasio Cigo etj.
Po në Greqi kur erdhen arvanitët siç i quajnë elenasit?
Kush është vendi amë?
Këto janë pyetje që torturon zemrën dhe mëndjen e çdo arvanitasi të Greqisë.
Arvanitasit e Greqis sipas disa studimeve të huaja dhe shqiptare janë njohur në Greqi rreth shekullit 4-7. Por i këtij mendimi nuk janë dhe shumë historianë apo studiues të ndryshëm. Të cilët mendojnë se rrënjët shqiptare në Greqi janë më të herëshme, që në kohën antike.
Për këtë vërtetim ekzistojnë shumë dokumenta historike, këngët, emrat e perëndive të Olimbit, emrat e qyteteve të lashta të Greqis, që shpjegohen vetëm në gjuhën shqipe ose arvanitase.
Emri arvanitas rrjedh nga fjala Arbana, dhe fjala Arbana rrjedh nga fjala ar+ban=arbërës, njeri që punon tokën.
Shqiptarët parahistorik quheshin nga njerëzit e letërsisë dhe diturisë Ilir dhe më vonë Alban.
Kurse këta Ilirë, dhe Alban, vetquhen pellazgjë, arvanitas, dhe shqiptarë dhe atdheun e tyre Pellazgjia, Arbana, Shqipni, dhe kurrë nuk e kanë quajtur atdheun e tyre Iliri dhe Albani. Për herë të parë u quajtën Albani nga gjeografi i lashtë Klaud Ptolemeu 90-160 pas krishtit, territori midis Durrësit dhe Dibrës, dhe kjo popullsi u quajt albanian.
Bota perëndimore vazhdoi të përdorte emërtimin ALBANIA, gjatë perjudhës 150 vjeçare të kryqëzatave(1096-1208), ku Durrësi u bë porti kryesor dhe rruga Egnatia, u bë shtegu kryesor përmes Shqipnis Qendrore, që të nxirrte në Kostandinopojë(Stamboll) dhe më tutje në Lindje.
Në fillim të shekullit 12, normanët, në këngën e Rolandit në gjuhën frënge, e quanin krahinën nga Durrësi në Vlorë ALBANA.
Por atëhere pse arvanitasit nuk e quajnë veten e tyre shqiptar ose alban, por vetquhen arvanitas...!?
Emri shqipëtar njihet rreth vitit 1400 pas krishtit, dhe kështu arvanitasit e Greqis, dhe Azisë së Vogël, gjithmon janë quajtur arvanitas, dhe arnaut. Dhe të gjithë ata arbëreshë që u larguan mbas vdekjes së Skënderbeut, e quajnë veten shqiptar.
Ndoshta emërtimi arvanitas duhet të jetë më i vjetër se emri Ilir, dhe është vërtetuar se është më i vjetër se emri Alban. Sepse po të shohim qytetet e vjetra pellazgjike ato janë ndërtuar pranë lumenjëve, duke qenë afër tokave pjellore, pra arbërës. Të gjithë qytetet e Shqipërisë vërejmë që janë të ndertuara pranë lumenjëve.
Në gjuhën greke arbanët quhen arvanitas, sepse grekër B e lexojnë V, pra njeri i atdheut Arbana. Turqit arvanitasit e Azisë së Vogël i quajnë arnaut që rrjedh nga fjala arnavut dhe fjala arnavut rrjedh nga fjala arvanit. Kurse arvanitasit kristian otodoks të Stambollit(Kostandinopojës) dhe të Egjyptit i quajnë romei ose greçi.
Megjithëse ndryshimet ndërmjet arvanitasve të Greqis, arbëreshëve të Italis, Zarës, Ukrainës, Korsikës dhe arbërve të Prishtinës, Tiranës, Ulqinit, Tetovës, në mënyrën e të menduarit, të shprehurit dhe të ndjenjave, ne jemi vllezër të një gjaku, të një gjuhe, të kombit të sotëm shqiptar. Që kemi rruajtur të gjalla pas kaq shumë shekuj lufte dhe vështirësish, traditat tona të vjetra shqiptare. Duke mbajtur të gjalla lidhjet shpirtërore ndërmjet njëri-tjetrit dhe zemrës Arbëri.
Studime në drejtim të arvanitasve të Greqis janë shumë të pakta, përveç disa studiuesëve seriozë të Prishtinës dhe pak të Tiranës, për të mos thënë aspak. Akademikët shqiptar nuk janë marrë shumë me arvanitët, kështu sot na mungojnë shumë materjale me vlera të mëdha historike për kombin shqiptar.
Arvanitët e Greqis nuk janë ardhës, nuk janë as minoritet. Ata ishin dhe janë akoma në Greqi. Valë të tjera të mëdha të arbanëve në drejtim të Greqis ka patur në shekullin e 4-7 dhe 14, që njohim ne nga disa historian, nuk janë veç tjetër, shpërnguljen e disa principatave arbanëve të veriut në drejtim të jugut për arsyje të pushtimeve të tokave të tyre në veri të Arbanisë nga pushtuesit sllavë dhe më vonë nga osmanët turq.
Arbanët ose arvanitasit që lanë tokat e tyre në veri të Arbëris si në, Slloveni, Kroaci e deri në fushë Kosovë. Kur zbritën në drejtimtë Greqis së sotme, nuk u pritën me luftë nga popullsia e atjeshme. Gjë që tregon se ata zbritën nga veriu në jug tek vëllezërit e tyre të atjeshëm arbanit(arvanit), që jetonin në trojet e tyre mijravjeçarë.
Me emërtimin arvanitas kuptojmë, vendas në Greqi, që janë pjesë e trungut të gjakut të shprishë shqiptar.

*Histori të vërtetë të studiuar nëpër arkivat dhe librat të autorëve grek.
*
Arvanitët janë një realitet në shtetin e ri Grek. Ata kanë luftuar në revolucionin e 1821 bashkë me grekët kundra osmanëve turq, për formimin e shtetit të ri grek, arvanitët e quajnë veten e tyre zotër të Greqisë. Hartuesit e shoqërisë greke qenë tre shqiptarë nga fshati Arvanitohori,- Pano Joani, Nikol Kristianika, Janaq Adhami.
Dhjetra vjeçarë më parë mbizotronte pikpamja se arvanitasit në Greqi janë një racë e ulët. Këtë gjë e besonin dhe vetë arvanitët, pasi nuk njihnin historinë e të parëve të tyre që kanë kontribuar për krijimin e shtetit të ri Grek.
Për mohimin e kontributit arvanitas në krijimin e shtetit të ri Grek, fillimisht u mohua raca, gjuha shqipe dhe u hodhë baltë mbi disa figura të shquara heroike të Revolucionit Grek të 1821, që ishin arvanitas pra shqiptar, duke i quajtuar tradhëtar, burgosur dhe shumë prej tyre u vranë në pabesi.
Kështu ata politikanë dhe historianë grekë që hodhën baltë mbi disa figura të shquara arvanitase të 1821, kërkonin që të pritnin rrënjët arvanitase të ekzistencës në Greqi. Por nuk ia arritën këtij qëllimi dashakeqës, sepse jeta historike, politike dhe kulturore greke nuk ka kuptim pa ekzistencën e racës arvanitase në Greqi.

*Arvanitasit heronjë dhe kryeministra të Greqisë së Re*

Është fakt që tashmë nuk mund të diskutohet edhe pse deri tani pjesërisht ishte fshehur që 90 ndër 100 heroit e Revolucionit të 1821, ishin arvanitë ose shqiptar.
Që arvanitasit mbajtën peshën kryesore të luftës Nacionalçlirimtare të 1821, përveç që ishin pjesa dërrmuese e popullit grek në perjudhat e kryengritjes, mund të shpjegohet edhe nga fakti që arvanitët ishin një popull luftarak, krenaria e të cilit nuk mund të toleronte poshtrimet e skllavërisë.
Revolucioni i 1821, ishte kryesisht në themel vepër e arvanitasve të Epirit, Rumelisë, Moresë dhe e arvanitasve të ishujve të Hidrës, Specas, dhe Psaron.
Populli arban ose shqipëtar në çdo vend të Ballkanit që u ndodh, gjithnjë luftoi për të dëbuar çdo pushtues dhe përdhosës i tokës së tij të shenjtë.
Arbanët janë krijuesit e çetave të komitëve nën pushtimin turk, që rruajtën jo vetëm vërtetin e mosnënshtrimit dhe liridashjes, por edhe traditat dhe konceptet e lashta, muzikën, vallet dhe këngën popullore të tyre.
Më 1647, konsulli i Francës në Athinë, Zhan Kird, vërtetoi se Komitat e periferisë të Athinës, Atiki aq edhe në More, janë të gjithë arvanitë.
Arbani ose shqiptari kudo ku luftoi në Ballkan u nderua për heroizmin e tij në Revolucionin e Aleksandër Ipsilantit në Moldavo-Vllahi.
Arbanët luftuan tre shekuj më parë për lirinë e Qipros me në krye arvanitin poet Manoli Blesi, që ky poet përmendë në poezitë e tij të gjithë arvanitët e tjerë që luftuan në rrethimin e Lefkosisë.
Arbanët kudo që u ndodhën, largë zemrës së atdheut amë Shqipni, nuk e harruan atë.
Më 1854 e Teodor Griva me një bashkim të madh arvanitas dhe djalin e tij Dhimitrin marshuan në drejtim për çlirimin e Shqipnis, por që ky marshim dështoi me ndërhyrjen dashakeqe të fuqive perëndimore dhe në veçanti të Francës.
Më 1901-1907, gjeneral Riccioti Garibaldi, djali i heroit kombëtar të Italisë, Xhuzepe Garibaldi. Me rreth 1000 arbëreshë, dëshironte të zbarkonte në brigjet e Shqipnis për çlirimin e saj nga pushtuesit turq, por këto përpjekje dështuan si pasojë e ndërhyrjes së shteteve perëndimore.

Kjo gjuha arbërishte
është gjuhë trimërie
e fliti Admiral Miauli
Boçari dhe gjith Suli

Disa nga shqiptarët ose arvanitë heronjë të revolucionit të 1821 ishin, Gjeorgjio Kundurioti, Kiço Xhavella, Andoni Kryezi, Teodor (Bythgura)Kollokotroni, Marko Boçari, Noti Boçari, Kiço Boçari, Laskarina Bubulina, Anastas Gjirokastriti, Dhimitër Vulgari, Kostandin Kanari, Gjeorgjio (Llalla)Karaiskaqi, Odise Andruço, Andrea Miauli, Teodor Griva, Dhimitër Plaputa, Nikolao Kryezoti, Athanasio Shkurtanioti, Hasan Bellushi, Tahir Abazi, Ago Myhyrdani, Sulejman Meto, Gjeko Bei, Myrto Çali, Ago Vasiari, shumë e shumë shqiptarë të tjerë. Me të drejtë poeti ynë kombëtar Naim Frashëri do tu këndonte shqiptarve heronjë të revolucionit grek të 1821.

E kush e bëri Morenë, ( Greqinë )
Gjith shqiptarë qenë,
Sishin shqiptar Marko Suli? ( Marko Boçari )
Xhavela e Mjauli?
Shiptar, bir shqiptari,
Me armët e Shqipnis.
I u hodhën themeli Greqis.

Shqiptarve u takoi nderi më i lartë që ti sjellin kurorën e Greqisë mbretit të saj Othon, sepse të tre antarët e komisjonit që u dërguan ishin shqiptar, Andrea Miauli, Marko Boçari dhe Dhimitër Plaputa.
Revolucioni grek i 1821 është vepër në të vërtetë e arvanitëve. Bile shteti që u krijua mbas vitit 1821 podhuajse shumica e banorve flisnin në Greqi gjuhën shqipe.
Ka qenë fama shqiptare që i ka detyruar grekët e sotëm të pranojnë fustanellën shqiptare si kostumin e tyre kombëtar. Për nder të trimëris të heronjëve shqiptarë, grekërit morrën kostumin kombëtar shqiptar që vishej nga Kosova e deri në Poleponezi dhe e bënë të tyrin.
Mirëpo, grekërit e deformuan këtë veshje të bukur që vishej nga kombi i Arbërit duke shtuar palët e fustanit nga 60 në 200 palë. Në xhaketë, në mengët e lira, shqiptarët nuk i fusin krahët, ndërsa grekët i fusin ato. Fustanella shqiptare është e gjatë deri 10 cm poshtë gjurit, ndërsa grekërit e shkurtojnë sa më shumë, sa mbulon vetëm prapanicën.
Arvanitët, këta luftëtar trima, heronjë të Revolucionit të 1821, jo vetëm me armët e tyre luftuan për panvarësinë e Greqisë, por ishin kryetarët e parë të shtetit të ri grek, që drejtuan Greqinë drejtë ndërtimit të jetës europjane.
Në vitin 1850, arvanitasi Andoni Kryeziu kur ishte kryeministër, shpalli Kishën Autoqefale Greke, duke e shkëputur përgjithmon nga vartësia e Fanarit të Stanbollit.
Kur arvaniti Dhimitër Vulgari ishte kryeministër i Greqisë, u bë e mundur bashkimi i Shtat ishujve me Greqinë. Kryeministri Dhimitër Vulgari mbështeti fuqishëm kryengritjen e ishullit të Kretës për tu bashkuar me Greqin.
Gjenerali Teodor Pangallo kur ishte president i Greqis (1925-1926) u arritën shumë marrveshje të rëndësisshme në fushën e politikës dhe kulturës me Shqipërin.
Më 1926 arvaniti Teodor Pangallo gjyshi i ish-ministër i jashtëm dhe i kulturës greke më 1997-2000, me të njëjtin emër Teodor Pangallos. Kur ishte president i Greqisë më 1925-1926, bëri një deklaratë zyrtare para Lidhjes së Kombeve në Gjenevë se: Republika Greke njihte minoritetin shqiptarë që jetonte në Greqi, dhe nuk i konsideronte më shqiptarët muhamedanë popullsi turke. Dhe se teza që ortodoksit shqiptarë janë grekë, që është përkrahur deri më sot nga ne, është e gabuar dhe është hedhur poshtë nga të gjithë ne. Pasi ajo mori të tatëpjetëndhe arriti pikën që s,mbante më, morra masat e duhura dhe shpërndava të gjitha shoqëritë vorioepiriote,, që mëshironin skaje me ekstreme të këtij mentaliteti të sëmurë.
Kjo pjesë e deklaratës së ish-presidentit grek me gjak shqiptari 1925-1926 Teodor Pangallo në Lidhjen e Kombeve, është botuar në periudhën e provokimeve të gushtit 1949, në gazetën Akropolis dhe është ribotuar në vitin 1974, në librin Përmbledhje e Teodor Pagallo vëllimi i dytë 1925-1952, faqe 111-115.
Kur ishte president Teodor Pangallos marrëdhënit midis dy shteteve 1925-1926, ishin më të mirat e deri tanishme. U hoq kufiri midis dy fqinjëve, shumë djem shqiptarë studiuan falas në shkollat e Athinës, bashkëpunimi tregëtar ishte i suksesshëm etj.
Arvanitas të tjerë që u bënë kryeministra të Greqisë kemi; Gjeorgjio Kundurioti, Andoni Kryeziu, Athanasio Miauli, Dhimitër Qiriako, Emanuil Repili, Pavlo Kundurioti, Aleksandër Koriziu, Petro Vulgari, Aleksandër Diomidi, Kiço Xhavella etj.

*Arvanitasit ndërtuesit dhe themeluesit e Akademisë së Athinës*

Për krijimin e shtetit të ri grek, shqiptarët ose arvanitët kanë kontribuar në të gjitha drejtimet për ecurinë përpara të Greqisë. Arvanitët ishin profesorët e parë që themeluan Akademinë e Athinës. Dhe investuesi i ndërtesës së Akademisë së Athinës ishte shqiptar.
Dhimitër Egjiniti Që në vitet e para të Revolucionit të 1821, luftëtarët e lirisë kishin dëshirë të themelonin Akademinë, sepse besonin se arma më e fuqishme ndër të gjitha ishte ndriçimi i trurit, pra Universiteti, Akademia, me pak fjalë arsimimi.
U bënë shumë përpjekje për të hapur Akademinë, por dështuan. Vetëm në vitin 1926 ministri i atëhershëm i arsimit Dhimitër Egjiniti, arvanitas nga Egjina, raportoi dhe u botua Urdhëresat Kryesore më 18 mars 1925 dhe bëhej realitet Akademia e Athinës me pamjen e brendëshme dhe misionin e sotëm.
Ndërtesa ku strehohet Akademia ka një histori interesante sepse ndërtesa u financua nga një shqiptar prej Voskopoje.
Më 1856 tregëtari tepër i pasur nga Voskopoja e Korçës në Vjenë të Austrisë, Simon Sina, dëshironte ti bënte një dhuratë të madh Greqis, brenda në Athinë. Simon Sina ishte djali i Gjergj Sinës ish-Konsull i Përgjithshëm në vitin 1834 i qeverisë greke në Austri. Familja Sina ishin me origjinë nga Bithkuqi (sot Vithkuq) i Korçës, por që andej ishin ngulur në Voskopojë dhe më vonë u vendosën në Vjenë. Sinajt u morrën në fillim me zhvillimin e tregëtisë midis Austrisë dhe Perandorisë Otomane. Më vonë themeluan fabrika të penjëve dhe të stofave të pambukta. Themeluan Bankën Kombëtare të Austrisë. Familja Sina bënë shumë dhurata bamirëse, midis së cilat urën e varur të Budapestit e cila kushtoi atëhere 500 mijë stërlina angleze në atë kohë. Gjergj Sina ishte nënpresident i Bankës Austriake, president i shoqërisë së hekurudhave në Austri, pronar tokash në Austri, Bohem, Moldavi, Rumani, Serbi etj. Sinajt janë dekoruar nga qeveritë Ruse, Turke, Greke për bamirësitë e tyre në këto vende. Gjergj Sina vdiq më 18 maj 1856. Kështu që djali tij Simon Sina ndoqi gjurmët e të atit duke bërë edhe ky dhurata të mëdha bamirëse. Sinajt nuk harruan kurrë atdheun e tyre Shqipërinë. Ata dërguan shumë bij shqiptarësh me bursa në Universitetet e Europës.
Më 1859 filluan punimet e para, më 15 prill 1876, Simon Sina vdes duke lënë trashëgimtar vetëm dy vajza dhe, në bazë të testamentit të tij, e vazhdoi dhe e mbaroi veprën gruaja e tij Ifigjenia Sina më 1885.
Kështu hapja e Akademisë së Athinës u dedikohet, pra, dy arvanitasve të vërtetë, Teodor Pangallo, që ishte atëhere në brendësi të punimeve, dhe arvaniti tjetër Dhimitri Egjiniti, që ishte atëherë ministër i Arsimit.
Disa nga akademikët që ishin arvanitas janë; Dhimitër Egjiniti, Angjelo Gjini, Sotiri Shqipi, Spiridon Doda, Vasil Egjiniti, Gjergj Sotiriu, Kostandin Horemi, Aleksandër Diomidhi, Maksim Miçopulos, Vasil Malamo, Dhimitri Kaburoglu, Teofil Vorea etj.

*Kontributi i arvanitasve në kulturën artistike greke*

Mënyra e jetesës dhe veshja arvanitase ka tërhequr vëmëndjen e shumë studiuesve të huaj që kanë vizituar ballkanin në shekujt e më parëshme.
Shumë piktorë të huaj të frymëzuar nga lloj i mënyrës së jetesës dhe veshjes arvanitase ose shqipëtare mbushën tablotë e tyre me këto tema.
Shumë tablo me portretin e luftëtarit arvanit gjenden nëpër muzetë e mëdha të europës dhe kanë tërhequr vëmëndjes e vizitorve të shumtë.
Por nuk ishin vetëm piktorët e huaj që u frymëzuan nga mënyra e jetesës, veshja dhe figura e luftëtarit arvanitas ose shqiptar.
Nga fara arvanitase dolën shumë piktorë që disa prej tyre u bënë me famë botërore. Temat frymëzuese të këtyre piktorëve të mëdhenjë arvanitas ishin betejat fitimtare të princit të Arbërisë dhe Epirit Skënderbeut, dhe i njohur nga papa Piu i 2-të, mbret i Albanisë dhe Maqedonisë më 1458. lufta shekullore e kombit të Arbërit për liri, shpërnguljet me dhunë nga trojet tona shekullore etj. Disa nga këta piktorë me famë botërore janë, Polikron Lebeshi, Eleni Bukura, Jani Altamura Bukura, Niko Voko, Niko Engonopulos, Alqi Gjini, Jani Kuçi, Taso Haxhi, Stamati Lazeru, Thanasi Çinko, Andrea Kryezi, Niko (Gjika)Haxhiqiriako, Buzani, Gizi, Biskini etj. Të gjithë këta piktorë të mëdhenjë me fama botërore janë me preardhje shqiptare ku kanë deklaruar vetë që janë arvanitas nga zonat e banuara me shumicë dërrmuese me arvanit si ishulli i Hidrës, Eubea, Atikia, etj që janë zemra e Greqisë së lashtë, dhe janë banuar dhe banohen edhe sotë nga kjo racë.
Arvanitasit kanë ndërtuar dhe teatrin e parë prej guri të Greqisë. Mbas revolucionit të 1821, arvanitasi Jani Bukura ndërtoi teatrin e parë prej guri të Greqisë së Re në Athinë. Jani Bukura ishte një detar, luftëtar i zoti, por mbi të gjitha ai kishte një shpirt të pasur prej artisti.
Jani Bukura është babai i piktores së madhe greke Eleni Bukura-Altamura dhe djali i kryeplakut të fundit të ishullit të Specas Gjergj Bukura.
Detari Jani Bukura, një luftëtar i guximshëm, kishte edhe një dashuri të veçantë për artin, për arsimin. Vdiq më 1861, në krahët e vajzës së tij Eleni Bukura, piktores së parë femër në Greqi e cila krijoi parakushtet për emancipimin e gruas.

*Zhdukja e gjuhës, kulturës dhe elementit arvanitas në Greqi
*
Me kalimin e dhjetravjeçarve arvanitasit u bindën ose u detyruan të binden se duhet të braktisin gjuhën e tyre në se dëshiroheshin të bëheshin qytetarë të denjë të shtetit të ri grek.
Numri i saktë i arvanitasve ose shqiptarëve në Greqi nuk dihet, por nga kuvendi i fundit që kam pasur me studiuesin, historianin dhe shkrimtarin e njohur arvanitas Aristidh Kolia, që vdiq në vitin 2000, dhe që ky kuvend është botuar në revistën EKSKLUZIVE, thotë se Në Greqi pak njerës nuk e kanë gjyshen apo gjyshin arvanitas.
Sot burimet historike, gjuhësore, muzikore janë shumë të kufizuara ose mungojnë plotësisht në drejtim të arvanitasve të Greqis.
Në vitin 1983 arvanitasi Jorgo Maruga do formonte Lidhja e Arvanitasve të Greqis. Por në këtë vit, Jorgo Maruga vdes, duke u zgjedhur studiuesi i njohur Aristidh Kola kryetar, që me punën e tij madhore, mund të quhet me të drejtë, De Rada i arvanitasve të Greqis.
Lidhja e Arvanitasve të Greqis me në krye Aristidhin dhe pasuesin e tij Jorgo Miha dhe Jorgo Gjeru do të ngrinte në një farë mënyre lartë figurën e arvanitit që luftoi dhe krijoi shtetin e ri Grek.
Lidhja do të botonte revistën Besa dhe broshura të ndryshme për historinë shqiptare, në vitin 1986, do të bëhej koncerti i parë me këngë dhe valle arvanitase.
Kënga arvanitase ka tërhequr vëmëndjen e shumë studiuesve dhe muzikologëve grekë dhe të huajve të tjerë.
Këngët arvanite i përkasin tekseve të këngëve dhe poezisë të lirikave të vjetra arvanitase. Këngë për lirinë, dashurinë dhe të tipit kaçak, pra të njeriut të lirë prej një shpirti të pathyeshëm dhe të ndjenjës popullore. Këngët arbërore janë ruajtur me fanatizëm nga populli arvanit deri më sot dhe këndohen shpesh nëpër dasma.
Mënyra se si është ruajtur kënga arvanitase është interesante për faktin se gjuha arvanitase ose shqipe nuk shkruhej më parë, nuk e lanë të tjerët që të shkruhej!
Kështu populli arvanit zgjodhi rrugën e të kënduarit për të ruajtur gjuhën e tij arvanitase. Mënyrë tjetër nuk kishte, kur osmanët turq të pritnin kokën po të flisje shqip, ndërsa injorantët priftërinjë të helmonin edhe me bukë po të dëgjonin të kuvendoje në gjuhën e mëmës shqipe.
Një dëshmi që kemi nga P.Joti që shkruajti Historinë e Shtatë Ishujve të vitit 1866, na vërteton se Suljotët që ishin në Korfuz. Kur pastronin armët e tyre, ata këndonin këngët arvanitase të heronjëve të tyre.
Në këngët arvanitase të Suljotëve nuk kishte asnjë fjalë greke.
Dy këngë që këndoheshin nga arvanitët Suljot, gjenden në librin me titull Bleta Shqipni me autor Thimo Mitku botuar në vitin 1878 në Aleksandri.
Në vitin 1891, gjermani Arthur Milchkofer në veprën e tij me titull Attika und seine Heutigen ndër të tjera shkruan.
Nga çdi unë, këngët popullore greke, i janë përshtatur këngëve të vjetra arvanite të dashurisë, lirisë dhe kaçake.
Shumë këngë arvanite janë shkruajtur në gjuhën greke, kështu kanë humbur indentitetin e tyre të vërtet shqiptar.
Këto 15 vjetët e fundit falë vullnetit dhe ambisjes të studiuesit arvanitas Aristidh Kolia, Dhimitri Leka dhe këngëtarit Thanasi Moraiti, u bë e mundur që të prodhohen dy CD me këngët arvanitase me titull Këngët Arvanitase dhe Trëndafilat e Shkëmbit që kanë përmbledhjen e disa këngëve arbëreshe të Italis së jugut dhe të arvanitasve të Greqis. Këto dy CD janë të vetmit që janë prodhuar në historinë mbarë shqiptare në gjuhën tonë arbëreshe.
Orkestra që shoqëron Thanasi Moraitin mbështetet tek instrumentet e traditës së lashtë arbëreshe, që krijon një botë interesante dhe të këndeshme muzikale. Veglat kryesore që përdorin muzikantët arvanitas janë, pipëza, daullja, fyelli, zilja, lahuta, mandolina etj.
Vitet kalojnë, gjuha shqipe që flasin arvanitasit e Greqis, traditat, zakonet dhe doket e bukura shqiptare po harrohen dhe humbasin.
Ndoshta, brezi i fundit që flet gjuhën dhe ruan karakteristikat e arvanitasve sa vjen e zhduket. Është, pra, përgjegjësi e madhe që institucionet kulturore mbarë shqiptare, të ruajnë dhe të regjistrojnë të dhënat kulturore të arbëreshëve kudo që ndodhen ata sot larg zemrës të mëmës Shqipni.
Në mënyrë që brezat që vijnë të njohin qytetrimin e gjerë dhe kontributin e racës shqiptare për formimin dhe zhvillimin e shteteve të popujve të tjerë ku raca shqiptare jetonte dhe jeton bashkë me ta.
Të gjithë, dashamirë dhe dashakëqinjë, duhet ta kuptojnë se asnjë e keqe nuk vjen ndokujt nga vetënjohja dhe krenaria e ligjëshme për ruajtjen e vlerave tradicionale të kulturës dhe gjuhës shqipe të arvanitëve.
Shteti grek duhet të kujdeset më shumë për ruajtjen e gjuhës dhe kulturës të arvanitëve në Greqi, sepse pa ruajtjen e elementit arvanitas, Greqia nuk mundë të ketë histori të re. Arvanitasit në Greqi janë një bazë e fortë dhe e patundëme që tregon për lidhjen e ngushtë që ka ekzistuar, ekziston dhe duhet të ekzistojë midis Greqisë dhe Shqipërisë. Ata janë një tregues i vlerave të larta dhe të pastërta që ka shqiptari të ruajtur me fanatizëm ndërshekuj.
Shqipëtarët dhe grekët i lidhin shumë gjëra të përbashkëta, traditat dhe zakonet, i ndërlidhin ngushtë dy popujt më të lashtë të europës, prandaj sot nuk duhet të mendojmë se si mundë të ngremë pengesa dhe kurthe njeri-tjetrit, por se si mund të ndihmojmë njeri-tjetrin për kapërcimin e vështirësive që sjellin vitet.


Nga Flori Bruqi

Për këtë studim janë shfrytëzuar:

-Revista Besa dhe arkivi i shoqatës  Lidhja e Arvanitasve te Greqis. 
-Revista Arvanon dhe librat Arvanitasit dhe preardhja e grekëve, Gjuha e Zotit të autorit Aristidh Kolia. 
-Librat Fjalori dy gjuhësh i Marko Boçarit dhe Arvaniti dhe arvanitica e ishullit të Andros të autorit Tito Johala.
-Libri Enigma i autorit francez Robert DAngly. Libri Shqiptarët të autorit Edwin E. Jacquen. 
-Libri Arvanitët i autorit Irakli Koçollari. 
-Libri Revolucioni grek 1821 dhe kontributi shqiptar i autorit Koli Xoxi.
-Biblioteka dhe revista greko-italiane-shqiptare Lidhja e uratit arbëresh Antonio Bellushi. 
- Problemi i ndërgjegjies se arvanitasve i Tolkë Xhillari.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Simon Sina, një nga pasanikët më të mëdhenj në Evropë, i dhuroi Athinës ndërtesën e akademisë në vitin 1859

*Shqiptarët e Greqisë, që u bënë kryeministra, akademikë dhe artistë me famë botërore*


Arben Llalla *

    Popullsia shqiptare, që jeton sot në shtetin e ri grek, ndahet në dy grupe, ata që quhen arvanitas, dhe ata që quhen shqipëtar, që grekët i quajnë allvani dhe kanë ardhur në Greqi pas pushtimit osmano-turk. Të paktë janë njerëzit, të cilët dinë historinë e vërtetë të arvanitëve dhe zonat në Greqi, që banohet nga popullata që flasin gjuhën arbërore ose shqipe. Në këtë studim do të përmendim disa nga figurat më të shquara të revolucionit grek të 1821, që ishin shqiptar, disa kryeministra të Greqisë, që kishin gjak shqiptari dhe shumë figura të njohura të kulturës greke që ishin arvanitas. Janë zbuluar se në Greqi gjenden mbi 600 katunde që flasin në vatër gjuhën shqipe ose arvanitika, ku ndahen në dy grupe.

Ata që quhen arvanitas dhe janë vendas, që njihen që në kohën antike edhe janë rreth 450 katunde, dhe shqiptarët, që grekët i thërrasin allvani, që kanë ardhur në Greqi mbas pushtimit osmano-turk, dhe janë mbi 150 fshatra. Kryesisht katundet që janë banuar dhe banohen nga elementi që flet në vatër gjuhën shqipe ndodhen në zonën e Epirit, në Thrakë, në ishujt Korfuzi, Speca, Hidra, Psaron, Andron, Poleponezi (Morea) etj. Studiues që janë marrë me zbulimin e katundeve, që flitet gjuha shqipe janë arvanitas.

*Studiuesit e huaj për arvanitasit*

Arvanitasit e Greqisë, sipas disa studimeve të huaja dhe shqiptare, janë njohur në Greqi rreth shekullit 4-7. Por i këtij mendimi nuk janë dhe shumë historianë apo studiues të ndryshëm. Të cilët mendojnë se rrënjët shqiptare në Greqi janë më të hershme, që në kohën antike. Për këtë vërtetim ekzistojnë shumë dokumente historike, këngët, emrat e perëndive të Olimbit, emrat e qyteteve të lashta të Greqisë, që shpjegohen vetëm në gjuhën shqipe ose arvanitase.

Emri arvanitas rrjedh nga fjala Arbana, dhe fjala Arbana rrjedh nga fjala ar+ban =arbërës, njeri që punon tokën. Shqiptarët parahistorik quheshin nga njerëzit e letërsisë dhe diturisë Ilir dhe më vonë Alban. Kurse këta Ilirë, dhe Alban, vetëquhen pellazgjë, arvanitas, dhe shqiptarë dhe atdheun e tyre Pellazgjia, Arbana, Shqipni, dhe kurrë nuk e kanë quajtur atdheun e tyre Iliri dhe Albani. Për herë të parë u quajtën Albani nga gjeografi i lashtë Klaud Ptolemeu, 90-160 pas Krishtit, territori midis Durrësit dhe Dibrës, dhe kjo popullsi u quajt albanian. Bota perëndimore vazhdoi të përdorte emërtimin ALBANIA, gjatë perjudhës 150-vjeçare të kryqëzatave (1096-1208), ku Durrësi u bë porti kryesor dhe rruga Egnatia u bë shtegu kryesor përmes Shqipnisë Qendrore, që të nxirrte në Kostandinopojë (Stamboll) dhe më tutje në Lindje. Në fillim të shekullit 12, normanët, në këngën e Rolandit, në gjuhën frënge, e quanin krahinën nga Durrësi në Vlorë ALBANA. Por atëhere pse arvanitasit nuk e quajnë veten e tyre shqiptar ose alban, por vetëquhen arvanitas...!? Emri shqiptar njihet rreth vitit 1400 pas Krishtit, dhe kështu arvanitasit e Greqisë, dhe Azisë së Vogël, gjithmonë janë quajtur arvanitas, dhe arnaut. Dhe të gjithë ata arbëreshë, që u larguan mbas vdekjes së Skënderbeut, e quajnë veten shqiptar. Ndoshta emërtimi arvanitas duhet të jetë më i vjetër se emri Ilir, dhe është vërtetuar se është më i vjetër se emri Alban. Sepse po të shohim qytetet e vjetra pellazgjike, ato janë ndërtuar pranë lumenjve, duke qenë afër tokave pjellore, pra arbërës. Të gjithë qytetet e Shqipërisë vërejmë që janë të ndërtuara pranë lumenjve.

Në gjuhën greke, arbanët quhen arvanitas, sepse grekër B e lexojnë V, pra njeri i atdheut Arbana. Turqit arvanitasit e Azisë së Vogël i quajnë arnaut, që rrjedh nga fjala arnavut dhe fjala arnavut rrjedh nga fjala arvanit. Kurse arvanitasit kristian otodoks të Stambollit (Kostandinopojës) dhe të Egjiptit i quajnë romei ose greçi. Megjithëse ndryshimet ndërmjet arvanitasve të Greqisë, arbëreshëve të Italisë, Zarës, Ukrainës, Korsikës dhe arbërve të Prishtinës, Tiranës, Ulqinit, Tetovës, në mënyrën e të menduarit, të shprehurit dhe të ndjenjave, ne jemi vllezër të një gjaku, të një gjuhe, të kombit të sotëm shqiptar. Që kemi rruajtur të gjalla pas kaq shumë shekuj lufte dhe vështirësish, traditat tona të vjetra shqiptare. Duke mbajtur të gjalla lidhjet shpirtërore ndërmjet njëri-tjetrit dhe zemrës Arbëri. Studime në drejtim të arvanitasve të Greqisë janë shumë të pakta, përveç disa studiuesve seriozë të Prishtinës dhe pak të Tiranës, për të mos thënë aspak. Akademikët shqiptar nuk janë marrë shumë me arvanitët, kështu sot na mungojnë shumë materiale me vlera të mëdha historike për kombin shqiptar.

*Arkivat dhe libra të autorëve grekë për arvanitasit*

Arvanitët janë një realitet në shtetin e ri grek. Ata kanë luftuar në revolucionin e 1821 bashkë me grekët kundra osmanëve turq, për formimin e shtetit të ri grek, arvanitët e quajnë veten e tyre zotër të Greqisë. Hartuesit e shoqërisë greke qenë tre shqiptarë nga fshati Arvanitohori,- Pano Joani, Nikol Kristianika, Janaq Adhami. Dhjetëra vjeçarë më parë mbizotëronte pikëpamja se arvanitasit në Greqi janë një racë e ulët. Këtë gjë e besonin dhe vetë arvanitët, pasi nuk njihnin historinë e të parëve të tyre, që kanë kontribuar për krijimin e shtetit të ri grek. Për mohimin e kontributit arvanitas në krijimin e shtetit të ri grek, fillimisht u mohua raca, gjuha shqipe dhe u hodhë baltë mbi disa figura të shquara heroike të Revolucionit Grek të 1821, që ishin arvanitas, pra shqiptar, duke i quajtuar tradhtar, burgosur dhe shumë prej tyre u vranë në pabesi. Kështu, ata politikanë dhe historianë grekë, që hodhën baltë mbi disa figura të shquara arvanitase të 1821, kërkonin që të pritnin rrënjët arvanitase të ekzistencës në Greqi. Por nuk ia arritën këtij qëllimi dashakeqës, sepse jeta historike, politike dhe kulturore greke nuk ka kuptim pa ekzistencën e racës arvanitase në Greqi.

*Arvanitasit heronj dhe kryeministra të Greqisë së Re*

Është fakt që tashmë nuk mund të diskutohet edhe pse deri tani pjesërisht ishte fshehur që 90 ndër 100 heronjtë e Revolucionit të 1821, ishin arvanitë ose shqiptarë. Që arvanitasit mbajtën peshën kryesore të luftës Nacionalçlirimtare të 1821, përveç që ishin pjesa dërrmuese e popullit grek në periudhat e kryengritjes, mund të shpjegohet edhe nga fakti që arvanitët ishin një popull luftarak, krenaria e të cilit nuk mund të toleronte poshtrimet e skllavërisë. Revolucioni i 1821, ishte kryesisht në themel vepër e arvanitasve të Epirit, Rumelisë, Moresë dhe e arvanitasve të ishujve të Hidrës, Specas dhe Psaron.

Populli arban ose shqiptar në çdo vend të Ballkanit që u ndodh, gjithnjë luftoi për të dëbuar çdo pushtues dhe përdhosës i tokës së tij të shenjtë. Arbanët janë krijuesit e çetave të komitëve nën pushtimin turk, që ruajtën edhe traditat dhe konceptet e lashta, muzikën, vallet dhe këngën popullore të tyre. Më 1647, konsulli i Francës në Athinë, Zhan Kird, vërtetoi se Komitat e periferisë të Athinës, Atiki aq edhe në More, janë të gjithë arvanitë. Arbani ose shqiptari, kudo ku luftoi në Ballkan, u nderua për heroizmin e tij në Revolucionin e Aleksandër Ipsilantit në Moldavo-Vllahi. Arbanët luftuan tre shekuj më parë për lirinë e Qipros me në krye arvanitin poet Manoli Blesi, që ky poet përmendë në poezitë e tij të gjithë arvanitët e tjerë që luftuan në rrethimin e Lefkosisë. Arbanët kudo që u ndodhën, largë zemrës së atdheut amë Shqipni, nuk e harruan atë. Më 1854, Teodor Griva me një bashkim të madh arvanitas dhe djalin e tij Dhimitrin marshuan në drejtim për çlirimin e Shqipnisë, por që ky marshim dështoi me ndërhyrjen dashakeqe të fuqive perëndimore dhe në veçanti të Francës. Më 1901-1907, gjeneral Riccioti Garibaldi, djali i heroit kombëtar të Italisë, Xhuzepe Garibaldi, me rreth 1000 arbëreshë, dëshironte të zbarkonte në brigjet e Shqipnisë për çlirimin e saj nga pushtuesit turq, por këto përpjekje dështuan si pasojë e ndërhyrjes së shteteve perëndimore. Disa nga shqiptarët ose arvanitë heronjë të revolucionit të 1821 ishin, Gjeorgjio Kundurioti, Kiço Xhavella, Andoni Kryezi, Teodor (Bythgura) Kollokotroni, Marko Boçari, Noti Boçari, Kiço Boçari, Laskarina Bubulina, Anastas Gjirokastriti, Dhimitër Vulgari, Kostandin Kanari, Gjeorgjio (Llalla) Karaiskaqi, Odise Andruço, Andrea Miauli, Teodor Griva, Dhimitër Plaputa, Nikolao Kryezoti, Athanasio Shkurtanioti, Hasan Bellushi, Tahir Abazi, Ago Myhyrdani, Sulejman Meto, Gjeko Bei, Myrto Çali, Ago Vasiari, shumë e shumë shqiptarë të tjerë. Me të drejtë, poeti ynë kombëtar Naim Frashëri do t´u këndonte shqiptarve heronjë të revolucionit grek të 1821.

*Kurorëzuan mbretin e Greqisë Othon*

Shqiptarve u takoi nderi më i lartë që t´i sjellin kurorën e Greqisë mbretit të saj, Othon, sepse të tre anëtarët e komisionit që u dërguan ishin shqiptarë, Andrea Miauli, Marko Boçari dhe Dhimitër Plaputa. Revolucioni grek i 1821 është vepër në të vërtetë e arvanitëve. Bile shteti, që u krijua mbas vitit 1821 pothuajse shumica e banorëve flisnin në Greqi gjuhën shqipe. Ka qenë fama shqiptare që i ka detyruar grekët e sotëm të pranojnë fustanellën shqiptare si kostumin e tyre kombëtar. Për nder të trimërisë të heronjve shqiptarë, grekërit morën kostumin kombëtar shqiptar që vishej nga Kosova e deri në Poleponezi dhe e bënë të tyrin. Mirëpo, grekërit e deformuan këtë veshje të bukur, që vishej nga kombi i Arbërit, duke shtuar palët e fustanit nga 60 në 200 palë. Në xhaketë, në mengët e lira, shqiptarët nuk i fusin krahët, ndërsa grekët i fusin ato. Fustanella shqiptare është e gjatë deri 10 cm poshtë gjurit, ndërsa grekërit e shkurtojnë sa më shumë, sa mbulon vetëm prapanicën. Arvanitët, këta luftëtarë trima, heronjë të Revolucionit të 1821, jo vetëm me armët e tyre luftuan për pavarësinë e Greqisë, por ishin kryetarët e parë të shtetit të ri grek, që drejtuan Greqinë drejtë ndërtimit të jetës evropiane.

*Kryeministra dhe ministra të rëndësishëm*

Në vitin 1850, arvanitasi Andoni Kryeziu kur ishte kryeministër, shpalli Kishën Autoqefale Greke, duke e shkëputur përgjithmonë nga vartësia e Fanarit të Stambollit. Kur arvaniti Dhimitër Vulgari ishte kryeministër i Greqisë, u bë e mundur bashkimi i shtatë ishujve me Greqinë. Kryeministri Dhimitër Vulgari mbështeti fuqishëm kryengritjen e ishullit të Kretës për t´u bashkuar me Greqinë. Gjenerali Teodor Pangallo kur ishte President i Greqisë (1925-1926) u arritën shumë marrëveshje të rëndësishme në fushën e politikës dhe kulturës me Shqipërinë. Më 1926, arvaniti Teodor Pangallo gjyshi i ish-ministrit të Jashtëm dhe i Kulturës greke më 1997-2000, me të njëjtin emër Teodor Pangallos. Kur ishte president i Greqisë më 1925-1926, bëri një deklaratë zyrtare para Lidhjes së Kombeve në Gjenevë: Republika Greke njihte minoritetin shqiptarë që jetonte në Greqi, dhe nuk i konsideronte më shqiptarët muhamedanë popullsi turke. Dhe se teza që ortodoksit shqiptarë janë grekë, që është përkrahur deri më sot nga ne, është e gabuar dhe është hedhur poshtë nga të gjithë ne. Pasi ajo mori të tatëpjetën dhe arriti pikën që s´mbante më, mora masat e duhura dhe shpërndava të gjitha shoqëritë vorioepiriote, që mëshironin skaje më ekstreme të këtij mentaliteti të sëmurë. Kjo pjesë e deklaratës së ish-presidentit grek me gjak shqiptari 1925-1926, Teodor Pangallo, në Lidhjen e Kombeve, është botuar në periudhën e provokimeve të gushtit 1949, në gazetën Akropolis dhe është ribotuar në vitin 1974, në librin Përmbledhje e Teodor Pangallo vëllimi i dytë 1925-1952, faqe 111-115. Kur ishte president Teodor Pangallos, marrëdhënit midis dy shteteve 1925-1926, ishin më të mirat e deritanishme. U hoq kufiri midis dy fqinjve, shumë djem shqiptarë studiuan falas në shkollat e Athinës, bashkëpunimi tregtar ishte i suksesshëm etj. Arvanitas të tjerë që u bënë kryeministra të Greqisë kemi; Gjeorgjio Kundurioti, Andoni Kryeziu, Athanasio Miauli, Dhimitër Qiriako, Emanuil Repili, Pavlo Kundurioti, Aleksandër Koriziu, Petro Vulgari, Aleksandër Diomidi, Kiço Xhavella etj.

*Ndërtuesit dhe themeluesit e Akademisë së Athinës*

Për krijimin e shtetit të ri grek, shqiptarët ose arvanitët kanë kontribuar në të gjitha drejtimet për ecurinë përpara të Greqisë. Arvanitët ishin profesorët e parë që themeluan Akademinë e Athinës. Dhe investuesi i ndërtesës së Akademisë së Athinës ishte shqiptar.

Që në vitet e para të Revolucionit të 1821, luftëtarët e lirisë kishin dëshirë të themelonin Akademinë, sepse besonin se arma më e fuqishme ndër të gjitha ishte ndriçimi i trurit, pra Universiteti, Akademia, me pak fjalë arsimimi. U bënë shumë përpjekje për të hapur Akademinë, por dështuan. Vetëm në vitin 1926, ministri i atëhershëm i Arsimit, Dhimitër Egjiniti, arvanitas nga Egjina, raportoi dhe u botuan Urdhëresat Kryesore më 18 mars 1925 dhe bëhej realitet Akademia e Athinës me pamjen e brendshme dhe misionin e sotëm. Ndërtesa, ku strehohet Akademia, ka një histori interesante, sepse ndërtesa u financua nga një shqiptar prej Voskopoje. Më 1856, tregtari tepër i pasur nga Voskopoja e Korçës, në Vjenë të Austrisë, Simon Sina, dëshironte t´i bënte një dhuratë të madhe Greqisë, brenda në Athinë. Simon Sina, ishte djali i Gjergj Sinës, ish-konsull i Përgjithshëm në vitin 1834 i qeverisë greke në Austri. Familja Sina ishin me origjinë nga Bithkuqi (sot Vithkuq) i Korçës, por që andej ishin ngulur në Voskopojë dhe më vonë u vendosën në Vjenë. Sinajt u morën në fillim me zhvillimin e tregtisë midis Austrisë dhe Perandorisë Otomane. Më vonë themeluan fabrika të penjëve dhe të stofave të pambukta. Themeluan Bankën Kombëtare të Austrisë. Familja Sina bënë shumë dhurata bamirësie, midis të cilave urën e varur të Budapestit, e cila kushtoi atëherë 500 mijë stërlina angleze. Gjergj Sina ishte nënpresident i Bankës Austriake, president i shoqërisë së hekurudhave në Austri, pronar tokash në Austri, Bohemi, Moldavi, Rumani, Serbi etj. Sinajt janë dekoruar nga qeveritë ruse, turke, greke për bamirësitë e tyre në këto vende. Gjergj Sina vdiq më 18 maj 1856. Kështu që, djali tij, Simon Sina ndoqi gjurmët e të atit, duke bërë edhe ky dhurata të mëdha bamirësie. Sinajt nuk harruan kurrë atdheun e tyre Shqipërinë. Ata dërguan shumë bij shqiptarësh me bursa në Universitetet e Evropës. Më 1859, filluan punimet e para, më 15 prill 1876, Simon Sina vdes duke lënë trashëgimtar vetëm dy vajza dhe, në bazë të testamentit të tij, e vazhdoi dhe e mbaroi veprën gruaja e tij, Ifigjenia Sina më 1885. Kështu, hapja e Akademisë së Athinës u dedikohet, pra, dy arvanitasve të vërtetë, Teodor Pangallo, që ishte atëherë në brendësi të punimeve, dhe arvaniti tjetër Dhimitri Egjiniti, që ishte atëherë ministër i Arsimit. Disa nga akademikët, që ishin arvanitas janë; Dhimitër Egjiniti, Angjelo Gjini, Sotiri Shqipi, Spiridon Doda, Vasil Egjiniti, Gjergj Sotiriu, Kostandin Horemi, Aleksandër Diomidhi, Maksim Miçopulos, Vasil Malamo, Dhimitri Kaburoglu, Teofil Vorea...

*Arvanitas të shquar në Greqi*

    * *Udhëheqës të revolucionit*
      Kiço Xhavella
      Teodor Kollokotroni
      Marko Boçari
      Laskarina Bubulina

    * *Kryeministra*
      Andoni Kryeziu
      Dhimitër Vulgari
      Gjeorgjio Kundurioti
      Athanasio Miauli
      Dhimitër Qiriako
      Emanuil Repili
      Pavlo Kundurioti
      Aleksandër Koriziu
      Petro Vulgari
      Aleksandër Diomidi
      Kiço Xhavella

Teodor Pangalos president 1925-1926
Teodor Pangalos ministër i Jashtëm 1997-2000

----------


## DYDRINAS

Sami Frasheri mbi arvanitasit

Shqiptaret jashte Shqiperise

... Shqiptaret qe jane ne Greqi,kan' ikure nga Shqiperia perpara tyrqet,ne kohe te byzantinjet:ikne nga hynerit e nga te tjere kombe t'egere,q'u sule nga anet' e veriut e mbuluan edhe Shqiperine bashke me vendet' e tjere.Mijera shqiptaresh atehere lane memedhen' e tyre nga temer' i ketyre e vane neper nisite te Greqise,ne More,n'Attike e ne te tjere vende te Grekerise.Shume nga keta vende i gjetne te xbrazure e pa njere,poe edhe tek kish njeres,me te qene qe keta vane e ndenjtne tok,muntne ta ruanin gjuhen'  e tyre,shqipene,te cilene flasin edhe gjer me sot.Idhra,Speca,Porua,
Kulluri (Sallamina),Egjina e te tjera nisi jane edhe sot te ndenjura fjeshte prej shqiptaresh edhe nder to s'flitete pervec shqipese.Me te shumet' e vendeset t'Attikese jane shqiptare:Athina,pa bere kryeqytet i Greqise,ish nje qytetth fjeshte shqiptar e s'degjohesh ne te tjatre gjuhe pervec shqipese.Thone qe sot per sot nje e tret' e vendeset te Greqise (vec Thesalise) jane shqiptare;po ne mos jane nje e trete,per nje te katrete s'ka dyshim.
Pjese nga "Shqiperia c'ka qene,c'eshte e c'do te behete?,botuar ne Bukuresht,1899."Marre nga Vepra II e Sami Frasherit ,botimi i Akademise se Shkencave,faqja 44,1988.

----------


## DYDRINAS

http://www.geocities.com/big_albania...arvanites.html

http://www.geocities.com/big_albania...arvanites.html

----------


## DYDRINAS

Fletë nga libri Gjurmë të letërsisë së vjetër të shqiptarëve të Greqisë, 1860-1889 ,botuar në Tetovë.


*Si është ruajtur gjuha shqipe tek Arvanitasit?* 

Arben P. Llalla


Elementi kryesor i cili dallon arvanitasit nga popujt e tjerë që përbëjnë shtetin e sotëm grek, është gjuha shqipe, që ata flasim brenda në rrethin familjar.

Deri në shekujt e mëparshëm gjuha shqipe nuk shkruhej nga masa e gjerë e popullit të saj, nuk përbënte gjuhën e shkollimit, këtë gjuhë e flisnin njerëzit e pashkolluar, ishte gjuhë e jetës së përditshme, prandaj arriti të përcillej nga brezi në brez. Pra, gjuha shqipe ishte gjuhë popullore dhe jo gjuhë letrare e fetare. Kështu, njerëzit e diturisë dhe të letërsisë e quanin gjuhën shqipe gjuhë barbare. Gjuha shqipe, duke mos u shkruar, mund të rrezikonte të humbiste gjatë shekujve, të humbiste origjinalitetin e saj dhe emocionet shpirtërore. Prandaj, stërgjyshërit tanë arbër krijuan ninullat, këngët e kreshnikëve dhe vajet.

Një nga mënyrat e rruajtjes së gjuhës, pra, është kënga. Kështu, shumë ngjarje të përditshme dhe ngjarje historike u përcollën brez pas brezi nëpërmjet këngës popullore si në vargjet e mëposhtme:



  Meqë nuk dimë të shkruajmë,

  mjaftohemi me të folur,

  me këngët dhe me vajet

  kujtesa jonë kështu ruhet

  Askush nesh nuk dinte të shkruante,

  por i bëmë këngë dhe u ruajtën

  goja-goja deri më sot

  kujtesa jonë e gjallë mbet.



  Një tjetër këngë është:

  Arvanitasit këndojnë,

  gjuhën e tyre mos harrojnë 

  shiko atë plakun si këndon

  edhe gjaku si i qarkullon.

  Gojë më gojë ruhet jeta

  me këngët e vërteta.

  Arvanitasi nuk di të shkruajë,

  por me këngë di ti ruajë.



  Në një tjetër thonë:

  Gjuha jonë vetëm thuhet

  nuk e lanë që të shkruhet

  bëmë këngë këshillat e urta

  që të mos harrohet gjuha.

  Vargjet e këtyre këngëve tregojnë qartë dhembjen e arvanitasve për gjuhën e tyre, por edhe mënyrën e ruajtjes së gjuhës.



II



*Rregullorja e parë e Flotës Detare Greke është shkruar në gjuhën shqipe*





Në vitet e para të krijimit të shtetit grek, një gjerman, mik i Greqisë, i quajtur Karl Teodor Reinhold, u mor me studimin e gjuhës shqipe, të cilën edhe e mësoi gjatë qëndrimit të tij shumëvjeçar në Greqi. Rainhold, shërbeu në flotën detare greke, ku arriti deri në gradën e kryemjekut. Aty, ai, e mësoi gjuhën shqipe, që në atë kohë ishte gjuha e kuvendeve në flotën detare greke, deri në kohën e admiralit të madh të luftërave ballkanike, arvanitasit Pavlo Kunduriotit, i cili ka qenë dhe Kryetar i Republikës së Greqisë në vitin 1923. Ai, në shoqërinë e tij të ngushtë, fliste vetëm në gjuhën e mëmës shqipe. Dhe rregullorja e parë e Flotës Detare Greke është shkruar në gjuhën shqipe. Natyrisht, që shumica e grekëve nuk duan ta besojnë këtë të vërtetë.

  Athina, u pagëzua kryeqytet i Greqisë në vitin 1834. Deri atëherë kryeqytet i Greqisë të pas kryengritjes së vitit 1821 ishte ishulli i Nafplios që banohej me shumicë popullsi arvanitase. Debatet në Asamblenë Kombëtare në Nafplio bëheshin në gjuhën shqipe ndërsa rendi i ditës hartohej në gjuhën greke. Në vitin 1833 kur mbreti Oton vjen në Greqi, vuri re se populli i tij nuk fliste greqisht, por shqip, ai u zemërua keqas me njerëzit që e rrethonin.

  Me rastin e ngritjes së monumentit të heroit Marko Boçari në Misollogji, mbajtësi i fjalimit të rastit falënderoi shqiptarët e Greqisë e të Shqipërisë për ndihmën e madhe dhe sakrificat e tyre në fitoren e Revolucionit të vitit 1821 dhe të pavarësisë së Greqisë. Mbreti Oton, që ishte i pranishëm, kur dëgjoi fjalët e mira për shqiptarët, u çudit dhe u zbeh. Peshkopi Porfirio, që kryesonte ceremoninë, iu përgjigj mbretit të hutuar me fjalët: Po! Madhëri! Shqipëria lindi themeluesit e kombit tënd! Dhe pastaj me guxim u kthye nga populli dhe si i tërbuar thirri: Mjerë kombi! Mbreti i tij nuk e njeh historinë1.

  Në veprën e tij Pellazgjishtja (Nocetes Pelasgicae), që u botua në Athinë më 1855, Rainhold e emërton gjuhën shqipe gjuha e flotës dhe këtë titull mban kapitulli i parë i librit të tij2.

  Në veprën e sipërpërmendur përmblidhet edhe fjalori i vogël, të cilit i janë referuar thuajse gjithë gjuhëtarët evropianë që u morën me gjuhën shqipe.

  Gjuha shqipe nuk kishte alfabetin e saj të veçantë, por arvanitasit që donin të shkruajnë, duhej të përdornin alfabetin e greqishtes, ashtu siç bënë Kundurioti dhe Ali Pashë Tepelena, apo me shkronjat latine, siç ndodhte me tekstet e klerikëve katolikë të Shqipërisë së Veriut dhe të Italisë. Lordi Bajron përdori alfabetin anglez për të shkruar tri këngët shqipe në veprën e tij Childe Harolds.



III.



*Historia e hartimit të fjalorëve shqip greqisht nga Marko Boçari deri tek Kavalioti e Voskopojari*



Në periudhën para kryengritjes së 1821-shit, kemi disa përpjekje për të bërë leksikografinë e gjuhës shqipe si më e rëndësishmja ndër këto përpjekje ishte ajo e heroit të kryengritjes së vitit 1821, Marko Boçarit, i cili me nxitjen ndoshta të Pukëvilit Konsullit francez në Janinë, hartoi Fjalorin e romeishtes (greqishtes) dhe arbëreshe (shqipes) së thjeshtë3. 

  Para këtij fjalori, gjatë shekullit XVIII, ishin botuar: fjalori trigjuhësh; greqisht-arumanisht-shqip i Teodor Kavaliotit më vitin 1770. Fjalori i Teodor Kavaliotit, kishte rreth 1200 fjalë. Ky fjalor u quajt Protopirinë i cili u botua në fillim në Voskopojë më 1760 dhe më 1770 në Venedik4. Teodor Kavalioti (1718-1787) ishte drejtor i një shkolle të mesme të quajtur Akademia e Re.

  Disa vite më vonë kemi dhe fjalorin katërgjuhësh të Daniel Mihal Voskopojarit në fillim të shekullit XIX me gjuhë të katërt bullgarishten. Fjalori i Danil Voskopojarit, kishte mbi 1000 fjalë dhe u botua për herë të parë më 1802 në Venedik dhe u ribotua tre herë brenda 8 viteve.

  Këta fjalorë mund të kenë shërbyer për kuvendimet ndërmjet popujve të Ballkanit që bashkëjetonin në shumë krahina të Greqisë së Veriut, kurse në Greqinë e Jugut, nuk ishte e nevojshme përderisa këtu greqishtja quhej nga shumica e popullit si gjuhë e aristokracisë, ndërsa shqipja si gjuhë e popullit, e përdorimit të përditshëm. Kjo është arsyeja e parë që nuk kemi asnjë përpjekje për hartimin e një fjalori greqisht- shqip në vitet para kryengritjes së 1821-shit.

  Pas kryengritjes së 1821-shit, përpjekjet e shtetit zyrtar grek për të zëvendësuar gjuhën shqipe me greqishten, përbën një tjetër arsye, negative. Patriarku ortodoks grek lëshoi mallkime mbi letërsinë shqipe dhe kërcënoi me shkishërim të gjithë ata besimtarë që do të guxonin të mësonin dhe lexonin në gjuhën shqipe.

  Vlerësimet e teoricienëve të revolucionit dhe të evropianëve ishin se, në brezin e ardhshëm, pas kryengritjes së vitit 1821, shqipja do të zëvendësohej krejtësisht nga greqishtja. Përfundimisht, gjuha shqipe po reziston deri në ditët tona brenda Greqisë, me gjithë përpjekjet zyrtare dhe jozyrtare të shtetit grek për zhdukjen e saj. 

  Rreth viteve 1860-1890 vërehet fenomeni i revolucionit të zhvillimit për gjuhën shqipe. Atë kohë u shkruan dhe veprat më të rëndësishme rreth gjuhës shqipe dhe kulturës që pasqyrohej nëpërmjet saj. Nismëtarë janë intelektualët: Thimi Mitko, Naum Veqilharxhi, Kostandin Kristoforidhi, Jani Vreto, vëllezërit Frashëri, etj. Por, edhe shqiptarët e Greqisë që njihen me emrin arvanitasit si: Kupitori, Kullurioti, Birbili, Dhriva, Botasi dhe grupi i shoqatës Helenismos me në krye Neokli Kazazin. (Një vepër së cilës i referoheshin shpesh ishte punimi trivëllimësh i gjermanit G.Hahn Albanesichce Studien, që është botuar më 1854 në Vjenë). Në atë periudhë themelohet edhe Lidhja e Arvanitasve dhe shkruhet THIRRJA e vitit 1899, për krijimin e një mbretërie të përbashkët greko-shqiptare, të ndarë nga feja.







Faqe II.





*Që të mos jetë arbërishtja një atdhe i humbur...*





Vepra më e rëndësishme nga pikëpamja gjuhësore është fjalori greqisht-shqip i Kostandin Kristoforidhit. Në këtë fjalor pasqyrohen vetëm idiomat gjuhësore nga Epiri deri në Shqipërinë e Veriut. Një fjalor i gjuhës shqipe, në kuptimin e mirëfilltë, domethënë pasqyrimit të gjuhës shqipe që flasin arvanitasit, banorë që jetojnë masovikisht në Greqinë që në kohën antike, mungon edhe sot e kësaj dite.

Në shekullin XIX, një tjetër shkencëtar, Panajot Kupitori, veç veprës së njohur Studime shqiptare (1878)5, kishte hartuar një fjalor të gjuhës shqipe, vepër që për më shumë se një shekull mbeti si dorëshkrim në bodrumet e Akademisë së Shkencave të Athinës dhe, për shkaqe të panjohura, ende nuk është botuar. Panajot Kupitori, ishte arvanitas nga ishulli i Hidrës. Ai mbaroi studimet në Universitetin e Athinës. Pas studimeve punoi mësues i letërsisë në gjimnaz në Athinë ku më vonë u bë drejtor i kësaj shkolle. Në vitin 1860 Kupitori botoi Abetare të gjuhës shqipe dhe më vonë fjalorin greqisht-shqip të cilin në vitin 1882 e bleu konsulli francez në Janinë Aug. Dozan6. Në vitin 1926 fjalori greqisht-shqip i Panajot Kupitorit e ribleu Ndërrmjarja Historike dhe Etnologjike të Greqis. Më tej fati i fjalorit të Panajot Kupitorit nuk dihet.

  Një tjetër fjalor i të folmes së gjuhës shqipe të Atikisë që ishte hartuar nga Taso Nerukos (1826-1892), do të mbetet i panjohur dhe i pakapshëm. Pas vdekjes së Nerukos, vejusha e tij ia dha dorëshkrimin gjuhëtarit të madh gjerman, G.Meyer dhe ai e botoi në veprën e vet Albanesich Studien V faqe 67-94, pjesën nga A-ja deri tek L-ja, si shqip-gjermanisht7.

  Arvanitasi nga ishulli i Salaminës, Anastas Kullurioti (1822-1887), në vitet 1879-1880 themeloi gazetën Η ΦΩΝΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΛΒΑΝΙΑΣ (Zëri i Shqipërisë)8. Ai botoi më 1882 dy libra në gjuhën greke Ankimet shqiptare dhe Klumësht për foshnjat. Veprimtaria e këtij arvanitasi të shquar u ndërpre mbasi qeveria greke e arrestoi dhe e burgosi në Athinë. Në vitin 1887 Anastas Kullurioti vdiq i helmuar në burgun e Athinës.

  Libri më i vjetër është vepra e Gjon Buzukut titulluar Meshari. Ai, u përfundua dhe u shtyp më 1555. Kopja e vetme ekzistuese u zbulua në vitin 1740 nga arqipeshkvi shqiptar i Shkupit Gjon N. Kazazi. Më vonë Meshari shkoi në Bibliotekën e Vatikanit, ku u rizbulua më 1909 nga arbëreshi Pal Skiroi. Libri ka pasur 220 faqe dhe sot mungojnë 32 faqet e para. Ky libër, ishte shkruar me shkronja latine ku ishin shtuar dhe pesë shkronja të tjera9. Dhe u botua më 1968, nën përkujdesjen e gjuhëtarit të madh shqiptar, Eqrem Çabej, në gjuhën e sotme letrare shqipe. 

  Nga kërkimet arkeologjike dhe historike të studiuesve të huaj dhe shqiptarë, kanë nxjerrë përfundimin se gjithsesi, ka pasur shkrime më të vjetra të gjuhës shqipe mirëpo, nga koha që intelektualët njohës të shqipes, e cila quhej si gjuhë popullore, rrjedhimisht barbare, përdornin qoftë greqishten, qoftë latinishten dhe mundësitë e gjetjes së dëshmive të tjera të shkruara, janë jashtëzakonisht të pakta.







*Shqipja dhe greqishtja, çështje të bashkësive shumëgjuhësore dhe shumëkulturore*





Në vitin 1998, Bashkia e Livadhjas në Greqi, që banohet nga një shumicë dërrmuese me arvanitas, në bashkëpunim me organizatat e Bashkimit Evropian, organizuan një Simpozium Shkencor nga data 6-7 nëntor 1998, me temë Shqipja dhe greqishtja, çështje të bashkësive shumëgjuhësore dhe shumëkulturore (ΑΡΒΑΝΙΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΖΗΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΛΥΓΛΩΣΣΙΚΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΜ-ΙΚΩΝ ΚΟΙΝΟΤΗΤΩΝ).

  Në këtë Simpozium, mbajtën kumtesa rreth gjuhës shqipe shumë studiues grekë dhe të huaj, ndër ta: Francesco Altimari, pedagog në Universitetin e Kalabrisë, Brian D.Joseph, pedagog në Universitetin shtetëror të Ohaios, Viktor A.Friedman, pedagog në Universitetin e Çikagos etj. Pedagogu i gjuhësisë në Universitetin e Çikagos, Eric Pratt Hamp, në ligjëratën e tij për rëndësinë e gjuhës shqipe tha: Gjuha shqipe ka një kontribut unik me pasuri të veçantë në shumë drejtime të rëndësishme, dhe Greqia është po aq me fat që ka këtë burim të pasur në tokën e vet dhe ndërmjet qytetarëve të saj. Gjuha arbërishte ndodh që të ruajë historikisht, me saktësi më të madhe se çdo trajtë tjetër e gjuhës shqipe, tingujt e saktë të të gjitha rrokjeve që janë në fjalorin e shqipes 1500 vjet më parë. Kjo përbën vetëm një shembull të mënyrës me të cilën arbërishtja ka rëndësi unike dhe të pakrahasueshme për gjuhën shqipe në tërësi, kështu që të kuptojmë familjen e madhe indoevropiane në të cilën bëjnë pjesë po ashtu greqishtja dhe anglishtja ime, dhe më në fund disa anë të qytetërimit humanitar në tërësinë e Euro-Azisë10.

  Pedagogu Viktor A.Friedman11 bëri krahasimet e shumë fjalëve të mbledhura në fshatrat Arkadia (Greqi), Ukrainë, Madrica (Bullgari) që banohen nga popullata që flasin gjuhën popullore shqipe me shqipen e sotme letrare. 

  Arkadia Ukraina Madrica /Gjuha standarde:

  Djelë dil  / djellë  diell

  Çili cili/  çili  cili

  Ni  ni / ni  një

  Likurë likurën/ lëkurë  lëkurë

  Çupejtë shpejt/  shpejt  shpejt

  Pëshkëj pëlqen/  pëlqyen pëlqej

  Pjesi pjy  pjosë/  pyesë

  Minges minues/  mëngjes mëngjes

  Moi mui  muoj/  muaj

  Baba tati  tate/  baba, tatë

  Ljupë lopë / lopë  lopë

  Ljutë lot / lot  lot

  Fortë hortë / hortë  fortë

  Krie kry  kruve/  krye

  Bje bi  bje/  bie

  Vshatë vshatë  fshat/  fshat

  Ga  ga/  nga  nga









*Gjuha që flasin arvanitasit nga Arkadia e Greqisë, Ukraina e deri në Madricë të Bullgarisë
*


Siç shihet edhe nga fjalët e lartpërmbledhura nga pedagogu Viktor A. Fridman, gjuha që flasin arvanitasit në fshatin Arkadia (Greqi), Ukrainë, Madrica (Bullgari) dhe gjuha letrare e sotme shqipe rrënjën dhe kuptimësinë e kanë të njëjtë, pavarësisht se kanë kaluar qindra vjet që janë ndarë në pjesë të ndryshme të botës nga trungu mëmë i familjes.

Një vlerësim të rëndësishëm për gjuhën shqipe ka thënë në paraqitjen e librit të këngëtarit, muzikologut dhe shkrimtarit arvanitas, Thanasi Moraitis më 30 tetor 2002, edhe deputeti i PASOK-ut arvanitasi Teodoros Pangallos, i cili përshëndeti në prezantimin e librit Antologjia e këngës Arvanitase të Greqisë dhe tha për gjuhën arvanitase:

Për ne që u lindëm në shtëpi ku gjyshja jonë fliste arbërisht, këtë gjuhë që nuk është siç dëgjojmë të thonë sot ca karafilë, greqisht me ca fjalë të tjera, por është shqip, shqipja e pastër e shekullit XIV dhe këtë na e vërtetojnë edhe emigrantët e sotëm shqiptarë që ndodhen në Mesogjia dhe na thonë: Ju flisni shqipen e vjetër. Dhe kjo është shumë e logjikshme nga pikëpamja gjuhësore, pasi gjuha e shqiptarëve që u vendosën këtu në shekullin XIV, panë gjuhën e tyre të evoluojë në greqishten, dhe ajo që erdhi deri në ditët tona ishte idioma e vjetër e shqipes. Për ne humbja e gjuhës arbërishte është si të kemi humbur atdheun, sepse përmban një kulturë të cilën jo në kushtet e një shtypjeje, sepse arvanitasit nuk mund ti shtypte kush në Greqi, ata udhëhiqnin Greqinë, ishin gjeneralë, kryeministra, presidentë dhe pronarë të kryeqytetit, jo në kushtet e një shtypjeje, pra, por vetë ata e gëlltitën të shkuarën e tyre, sepse në mënyrë fanatike qenë bindur se ishin grekë, dhe me ndihmën edhe të mësuesve arritën ta zhdukin gjuhën arbërishte, të cilën askush nuk e flet sot, të paktën nga mosha ime e poshtë. Tani, lavdi zotit, na kanë mbetur ende ca gjyshër e gjyshe që e flasin.

  Mirëpo është gjynah që kjo gjuhë të humbasë dhe besoj se puna që ka bërë Thanas Moraiti ndihmon që të mos jetë arbërishtja një atdhe i humbur. Duhet të dalin në dritë, gjuha, kultura, zakonet, doket, sepse përndryshe, po mbeti në errësirë do të jetë vërtetë një atdhe i humbur12.

  Siç del edhe nga deklarata e ish-ministrit të jashtëm dhe ish-ministër i kulturës në Greqi, Teodoros Pangallos, vërehet qartë dhe saktë që arvanitasit janë bij të mëmës Shqipëri dhe flasin të njëjtën gjuhë që flasin shqiptarët e sotëm.

  Ndërsa, studiuesi arvanitas, Aristidh Kola, në veprën e tij Fjalori krahasues i gjuhës arvanitase, mbi bazën e idiomës së Atiko-Beotisë shkruan:

  Gjuha arbërishte në Greqi kishte 50 vitet e fundit një fat krejt të kundërt nga vlerat historike dhe gjuhësore të saj. Arvanitasve të shekullit të 20-të u faturohet nga historia humbja e gjuhës së tyre dhe fajtorët më të mëdhenj janë intelektualët arvanitas, që përndryshe nuk qenë dhe të pakët në numër. Shumë prej tyre përfshihen në listën e emrave më të shndritshëm, që i dhanë lavdi Greqisë së Re

----------


## DYDRINAS

Nga rrënjët e të parëve, në gjurmët e Aristidh Kolës e Theofan Popës, teologut që identifikoi rreth 1000 mbishkrime në kohën kur shteti godiste fenë. Pas plotësimit të përkthimeve të Popës, Kostas Jakumis ka në duar kodikët e Gjirokastrës dhe të Voskopojës

Arvanitasi duke shpluhurosur të shenjtën


Elsa Demo

Qytetar grek me rrënjë arvanitase. Kostas Jakumis (Konstantinos Giakoumis), 32-vjeçari nga Athina u lidh me Shqipërinë në vitin 1992, si fillim i shtyrë nga kurioziteti për të parët, kur gjyshja për shkak të sklerozës nuk mund ti fliste më arvanitisht. Katër vjet më pas i futet punës, bashkë me Nestor Nepravishtën, për plotësimin dhe redaktimin e veprës unikale në Ballkan, kontribut i mbetur në sirtar i teologut Theofan Popa, Mbishkrime të kishave në Shqipëri. Popa në hyrje të këtij libri që në vitin 98 u botua edhe si një homazh në emër të tij, i cili nuk arriti të shohë sa ishte gjallë, thotë se të parët që u interesuan për këtë lloj materiali dhe kuptuan rëndësinë e tij për historinë e vendit, qenë vetë shqiptarët. Duket se Kostas Jakumis, është në rrënjët për të cilat dëshmon teologu.

*Intervista*

*Për arvanitasit në përgjithësi është folur si për gojëdhëna. Mund të na thoni diçka për origjinën tuaj prej andej?
*
Unë personalisht jam lindur në Athinë. Por origjina ime, si shumica e origjinës së athinasve, nuk është faktikisht nga Athina. Gjyshi nga ana e babait ka qenë me origjinë të largët nga Kreta. Në vitin 1891, bashkë me familjen, ai iku nga Kreta, sepse kishin kryer disa krime në një kryengritje që u bë kundër turqve. Dhe me stërgjyshërit kanë ardhur në Peloponez, në More. Gjyshi kishte njohur një arvanitase e cila ishte lindur në Greqinë Qendrore. Origjina e saj ka qenë nga një fshat i Patrës që quhet Taraburra. Tara në dialektin tonë do të thotë terrë, pra tokë plot me burra. Eshtë një fshat, dikur ka qenë fshat ushtarak, përmendet në regjistrat e hershëm të shek.XIV-XV, nga i cili ushtarët ikën më pas me familjet e tyre. Por emri i fshatit plot me burra mbeti aty. Taraburra është si puna e Mashkullorës në Gjirokastër, një fshat plot me burra. Taraburra është në periferinë e Patrës. Kurse nga ana e nënës, gjyshja ka qenë nga ishulli i Lofkadës dhe gjyshi nga Deti i Zi.

Në të vërtetë, çështja e arvanitasve ka qenë një çështje mjaft e prekshme, jo vetëm në Greqi, por edhe në Shqipëri. Meqenëse ishte shumë e njohur në Greqi, veçanërisht në rrethet shkencore, ka qenë një minoritet gjuhësor dhe kulturor. Shteti grek pranonte vetëm minoritete kombëtare në të cilat sigurisht nuk përfshinte arvanitasit, sepse ata kishin shkuar në Greqi në një periudhë para zgjimit kombëtar, me konceptin që kuptojmë sot e kësaj dite.
Por së fundi, një kredi e madhe i duhet dhënë mikut tim, të ndjerit, Aristidh Kolës, i cili kishte krijuar një skuadër të rinjsh, mes të cilëve bëja pjesë edhe unë, për një farë kohe. Shkonim nëpër fshatra dhe regjistronim çdo gjë që mund të na interesonte, përsa i përket historisë dhe traditave arvanitase.
Sot klima është më e pjekur në Greqi për të dëgjuar dhe folur për arvanitasit. Akoma njerëzit kanë paragjykime dhe duhet bërë shumë punë për ti shpëtuar ato gjëra që dalngadalë po vdesin. Pra rinia tani, për fat të keq, nuk flet gjuhën arvanitase në ca raste nuk do ta mësojë dhe nuk interesohet për vazhdimësinë e kulturës.
Unë besoj se minoriteti në një shtet është pasuri, nuk është fatkeqësi dhe në këtë kuadër duhet të bashkohen edhe shkencëtarët shqiptarë dhe personalitetet për të ruajtur këto tradita.

Në vitin 96 nisin kërkimet tuaja shkencore në Institutin e Historisë
Po, në vitin 96 erdha për studime në Shqipëri, dhe mësova se po përgatitej për botim vepra e Theofan Popës Mbishkrimet e kishave në Shqipëri. U interesova, sepse një pjesë e mbishkrimeve të monumenteve që ishin në qendër të studimeve të mia, ishin të dëmtuara dhe doja të shihja nëse ishin të plotësuara nga vepra e Popës. Dhe kontaktova me atë që më pas u bëmë bashkëredaktorë, Nestor Nepravishtën, i ngarkuar me këtë detyrë. Ka qenë një histori mjaft interesante. Nepravishta më kërkoi ndihmë për të bashkuar fotografitë me transkriptimet. E ndihmova, por vërejta disa gabime që ishin bërë në botim. Duheshin korrigjuar para se të dilte libri. Me mbështetjen e drejtoreshës së Institutit të Historisë, Ana Lalaj, patëm mundësi të bashkëpunonim për 15 net e ditë, në kushte shumë të vështira, në disa raste kishim ndërprerje korrenti. Jo vetëm ia vlente për të botuar një libër pa gabime, por edhe për të njohur më thellë shpirtin shqiptar nëpërmjet Nestor Nepravishtës. Më kujtohen këto net, bisedimet kur nuk kishim drita, dhe yjet nga sallat e kompjuterave të Institutit të Historisë.

*Pra sot kemi një botim të pastër për mbishkrimet kishtare në Shqipëri?*

Nuk do të thoshja që është botim i pastër. Eshtë botim që duhet pranuar që për shkak të nxitimit ka pasur gabime. Por është shumë i vlefshëm edhe në formën që ka dalë. Eshtë një korpus, një punë bazë për të gjithë ata që duan të merren me studimin e monumenteve. Vlen për të plotësuar disa mbishkrime që sot nuk janë të ruajtura kaq mirë. Na tregojnë mbishkrime të kishave që aktualisht janë të shkatërruara, qoftë edhe mbishkrime të objekteve që janë vjedhur gjatë viteve 50-60. Kohë kur Theofan Popa ishte duke udhëtuar nëpër Shqipëri për të regjistruar këto mbishkrime, objektet e të cilave sot janë vjedhur, dhe aktualisht ndodhen në muzeumet e ndryshme të botës. Nëpërmjet mbishkrimeve ne e dimë që janë vjedhur në këtë kohë, e në të ardhmen mund ti kërkojmë prapë.

Komentohet jo rrallë, nga ata që janë në krah të kulturës së krishterë se veprat e artit që i përkasin kësaj kulture, janë dëshmi e mbijetesës e një Shqipërie të krishterë përkundër pak dëshmive të veprave të artit islam që mund të na ketë lënë pushtimi i gjatë otoman. Ju si i komentoni këto qëndrime?

Besoj se çdo ide që e gjykon një kulturë apo një tjetër si superiore ndaj një kulture tjetër, ka një element fashist brenda. Kultura është shprehje e një populli që ka jetuar, që ka besuar atë që ka besuar, kështu që gjithmonë ka vlera. Në këtë pikëpamje nuk mund të thuhet se monumentet e krishtera kanë më shumë vlera se sa monumentet islamike. Madje unë kam parë të tilla monumente të kulturës islame në Shqipëri, që kanë vlera të përkryera. Unë mund të them se çështje të tilla janë trajtuar vetëm në shekullin tonë, në shek.XX që ka kaluar fashizmin e nazizmin. Mund të them se atelierët e mjeshtrave që punonin edhe në xhami e në kisha, madje edhe piktorët që pikturonin kishat dhe rezidencat e pashallarëve, apo të njerëzve të pasur që ishin përfshirë në administratën osmane, ishin bërë nga të njëjtët mjeshtra. Një shembull konkrekt: një studiues hollandez pretendon se afreskat që ndodhen në xhaminë e Ethem Beut në Tiranë, stilistikisht janë të ngjashme me disa kisha që janë pikturuar nga disa mjeshtra që kanë pikturuar edhe në Shqipëri, por edhe në Greqi, Maqedoni, Serbi. Ky është një mesazh shumë paqësor ndërmjet feve, e ne duhet të përfitojmë nga kjo.

Jeni marrë edhe me studimin e përkthimin e kodikëve të Gjirokastrës, punë që skeni mundur ta bënit qysh në fillim të 96-ës kur në Arkivin e Shtetit ju përcollën me fjalët se aty nuk kishte asnjë lloj kodiku.

Struktura e Arkivit në Shqipëri, ka qenë e ndryshme nga struktura e arkivave në vende të tjera. Duke marrë parasysh që në Arkivin Qëndror të Shtetit, mbahen edhe arkiva që kanë vlera historike, por edhe arkiva të klasifikuara, sepse janë të fshehta shtetërore. Në vitin 96 dyert e Arkivave nuk ishin të hapura, ndoshta ishte edhe politika e brendshme. Kohët e fundit, në këto 4-5 vite, nën drejtimin e drejtorit Shaban Sinani, arkivat janë hapur dhe iu bënë të mundur shkencëtarëve të hyjnë brenda e të nxjerrim në pah vlera që nuk ishin të zbuluara si tani. Për shembull, dinim nga botimet e vjetra të shek.XIX-XX për kodikët e Beratit dhe kodikë të tjerë. Nuk dinim se ku ndodheshin edhe disa kodikë të tjerë të rëndësishëm, për historinë e artit e të shkrimit, dhe për shkenca të ndryshme, si epigrafologjia, paleografia, kodipologjia, që faktikisht ishin në arkiv, por shkencëtarët nuk kishin akses aty. Kohët e fundit, me hapjen e arkivave dhe botimin e parë të kodikëve dhe vlerat e tyre, u bë e mundur që edhe ne të hynim në arkiv e të japim kontributin tonë.

*Pse u morët pikërisht me kodikët e Gjirokastrës?*

E para, sepse kodikët e Gjirokastrës më japin një afërsi me monumentet kryesore që kam zgjedhur për doktoraturën time. Sepse është një zonë kufitare në të cilën grekët dhe shqiptarët kanë bashkëjetuar prej kohe. Jam në favor të teorive të simbiozës në Ballkan sipas të cilave popujt e ndryshëm këtu, kanë bashkëjetuar në të njëjtën njësi gjeografike, për një kohë të gjatë dhe nuk kanë pasur aspak problemet që kemi sot. Kjo paraqitet edhe në kodikë ku kemi disa njerëz që nënshkruajnë në mënyra të ndryshme, nga të cilat dikush mund të kuptojë çfarë ka qenë gjuha e tyre amtare, nuk them për identitetet, sepse identitetet kombëtare, siç e kuptojmë sot, janë krijesa të shek.XIX-XX. Dikush firmos me formën Jorgos, dikush me formën Gjergji. Të gjithë këta firmosin dokumente të përbashkëta pa pasur ndonjë problem. Për mua ky është një mesazh shumë paqësor. Do të ketë një botimin të plotë të kodikut të Gjirokastrës. Eshtë hera e parë pas botimit të pjesshëm të kodikut të Korçës dhe jo dhe aq saktë nga Petraq Pepo. Eshtë një botim mjaft i vjetër me tre vëllime.
Nuk është vetëm Gjirokastra. Aktualisht po përgatisimin një botim me Bibliotekën Kombëtare, me drejtorin e saj, dr.Aurel Plasarin, për të botuar disa burime, në origjinal dhe të përkthyera për Voskopojën. Në këtë kuadër, jemi duke shfrytëzuar edhe disa objekte të Voskopojës që ndodhen në Arkivin Qendror të Shtetit. Kurse në kuadrin e veprimtarisë shkencore të Universitetit jemi duke punuar me kolegun Dritan Egro, për botimin e Statutit të Esnafëve në Rajonin e Elbasanit. Ai merret me pjesën e dokumenteve islamike, ndërsa unë me dokumentet me shkrime greqisht.

*Sa kilometër Shqipëri keni prekur nga udhëtimi për tek monumentet?*

Për mua është e pamundur të them sa kilometër Shqipëri kam prekur. Monumentet janë me qindra. Kam etje të vizitoj sa më shumë e tiu kthehem prapë. Nuk mund të thuhet se puna me një monument mbaron me një vizitë. Për shembull, në trevën e Korçës ekzistojnë mbi 300 monumente dhe jo të gjitha gëzojnë statusin Monument Kulture, por edhe disa të tjera që kanë vlera dhe që justifikojnë përfshirjen e tyre në hartën e monumenteve të kulturës në Shqipëri. Nuk ka kuptim të mos e kenë këtë status, sepse kanë vlera jo vetëm kombëtare por edhe ndërkombëtare, shumë të rëndësishme për zhvillimin e historisë së artit dhe arkitekturës.
Kam shumë histori nga udhëtimet. Një gjë që më ka bërë përshtypje: kjo histori është thuajse e panjohur, jo vetëm në Greqi, dhe në botën ndërkombëtare, madje edhe në Shqipërinë e mbushur me monumente. Dhe ky është qëllimi i jetës sime shkencore. Duke u marrë me vendet që kanë qenë gjithmonë në periferi të formimeve ndërkombëtare, si në rastin e perandorive, romake, bizantine, osmane, dhe roli i këtyre vendeve, duke marrë Shqipërinë si pikë referimi.

E keni njohur personalisht Aristidh Kolën, veprat e të cilit si Gjuha e perëndive apo Arvanitasit kanë zgjuar shumë interes tek lexuesi ynë që pati fatin ti njohë, 2-3 vitet e fundit. Si e kujtoni studiuesin? Cili ishte qëllimi praktik i veprës së tij?

Aristidh Kola ka qenë një entuziast, një njeri shumë i butë për të gjithë ne që e kemi njohur nga afër. Aspak armiqësor si e kanë paraqitur disa rrethana nacionaliste në Greqi. Ai ka pasur një vizion që faktikisht ekzistonte për shumë kohë në Ballkan, por që ne, pas shek.XIX-XX e kemi thuajse harruar përgjithmonë. Vetëm kohëve të fundit, nëpërmjet Bashkimit Evropian ringjallet si vizion. Ai i ka mëshuar fort ideve të simbiozës brenda në Ballkan. Besonte diçka që unë në studimet e mia shkencore e kam konfirmuar dhe jam me opinionet e tij, se grekët dhe ilirët kanë qenë banorët nga më të hershmit të Ballkanit, se kanë jetuar në të njëjtën njësi gjeografike dhe kanë pasur edhe zakone të përbashkëta. Në këtë prizëm ai u nis në studimet e tij për arvanitasit, pavarësisht se arvanitasit si term u paraqitën shumë vonë, në shek.XIII-XIV, me emigrimet. Ai besonte se ka pasur një vazhdimësi. Ka qenë një njeri që ka pasur vizionin e bashkëjetesës në mënyrë paqësore në Ballkan, veçanërisht midis grekëve dhe shqiptarëve. Më duket se ka jetuar në një epokë të gabuar dhe na vdiq shpejt. Shoqëria greke, edhe shqiptare, sot janë më të pjekura se në përiudhën kur këto libra ishin shkruar, për të dëgjuar këto ide të simbiozës. Ka bërë një vepër që do të mbetet në histori si kontribut, jo vetëm për studimet e arvanitasve në Greqi, por edhe për vizionin e bashkekzistencës.

----------


## Albo

> Do te ishte me interes nese qasemi seriozisht rreth kesaj teme.


Do te ishte akoma me me interes qe te mos jepje mendim per arvanitasit qe as nuk i ke takuar ndonjehere e as nuk u ke lexuar historine e tyre.




> Kombi shqiptar si nje komb ne rilindje te vazhdueshme, si nje komb ne ringritje, ka detyrim kombetar qe te merret seriozisht me fatin e bashkekombasve te vet.


Eshte interesant kendveshtrimi yt krejtesisht i mbrapshte historik. Sipas mendjes tende, kombi shqiptar filloka me ne "shqiptaret e sotem" qe ne mendjen tende perfaqesokemi "kombin" dhe jo me ata shqiptaret e djeshem, pasardhesit e vertete me gjak te paprishur te te pareve tane qe emigruan sa ne Itali edhe ne Greqi per ti shpetuar asimilimit turk?

Pra ti, pasardhesi i asaj gjysmes se kombit qe mbeti nen pushtimin turk dhe njohu asimilimin 500 vjecar, sot i tregon atij arvanitasit ne Greqi se ti je perfaqesues me i denje i kombit shqiptar se ai? Kesaj i thone, hajde o baba te te tregoj arrat!




> Kjo nuk duhet te shihet si nje forme e vjeteruar te nje nacionalizmi romantik, por si nje trajtim i ri dhe ne kushte te reja i ketij problemi jeik per te sotme dhe per te ardhmen.


Pra ty te shqeteson pa mase qe ata arvanitasit ne Greqi jane "asimiluar" meqe nuk flasin shqip si ty por nje shqipe te vjeter, apo shumica e tyre mund te njohin ndonje fjale shqip. Por ti harron qe nese arvanitasit ne keto shekuj qe kane jetuar ne token greke kane humbur pjeserisht vetem gjuhen, ajo gjysma e kombit qe ti perfaqeson qe mbeti nen pushtimin turk ka ndryshuar qe nga besa e te pareve e deri tek emri dhe veshjet qe mbajne.




> Cfare duhet te beje shoqeria shqiptare per zgjimin e ndergjegjes se ndrydhur kombetare te arvanitasve, qe te detyruar nga propaganda greko-panortodokse ende dhe sot e kesaj dite nuk e marrin guximin te shprehen hapur per veten e tyre, per prejardhjen e tyre, per gjuhen e tyre, per te ardhmen e tyre.


Sic te thashe ne krye te ketij postimi, mos jep mendim per nje komunitet qe nuk e njeh apo nuk ke lexuar sa duhet, pasi tregon se cfare guxim prej budallai ke qe te shpalosesh paditurine tende mbi subjektin qe flet.

Arvanitasit asnjehere nuk jane mbajtur peng nga populli grek dhe asnjehere nuk kane qene pengje te propagandes greke. Arvanitasit i jane mirenjohes popullit grek qe i pranoi ne gjirin e vet kur gjysma e kombit u largua nga trojet ametare per ti shpetuar raprezalies te pushtuesit otoman turk.

Dhe arvanitasit kane luftuar krah per krah me popullin grek ne levizjen kombetare per clirimin e Greqise nga pushtimi turk, me shprese se me fitoren e pavaresise se Greqise, shteti grek do ti vinte ne ndihme popullit te tyre shqiptar ne veri.

Dhe qe ta ngulesh mire ne koke njehere e pergjithmone, arsyeja perse arvanitasit zgjodhen levizjen kombetare greke perpara asaj shqiptare ishte se shqiptaret ne ate kohe ishin Turqi ne kuptimin e mirefillte te fjales Turqi: jo vetem nje tjetersim shpirteror dhe fizik ne mase, por shqiptaret e gjenin veten ne postet me kyce te administrates se Portes se Larte, bile shume prej atyre bejlereve qe mbanin nen kontroll toka te medha ne Shqiperi e Greqi ishin po shqiptare te turqizuar.

Episodi historik i arvanitasve me shqiptaret e sotem eshte si puna e atij prindit qe shkon ne kurbet per te mbajtur me buke familjen e tij, dhe kur kthehet nga kurbeti pas nje kohe te gjate prindi nuk e njeh me femijen e tij dhe femija nuk e njeh me prindin e tij.




> Pse nuk kryhen shkembime kulturore, artistike, shpirterore me arvanitasit?


Peshkopi i Beratit dhe nje prej 3 peshkopeve aktuale te Sinodit te Shenjte te Kishes Orthodhokse Autoqefale Shqiptare eshte arvanitas qe erdhi ti sherbeje KOASH me kerkese te vecante te Kryepeshkopit Anastas.

Kurse ti qe je kaq i preokupuar per arvanitasit, i paragjykon pa i njohur ata.




> Cfare duhet te beje shoqeria shqiptare per zgjimin e ndergjegjes se ndrydhur kombetare te arvanitasve, qe te detyruar nga *propaganda greko-panortodokse* ende dhe sot e kesaj dite nuk e marrin guximin te shprehen hapur per veten e tyre, per prejardhjen e tyre, per gjuhen e tyre, per te ardhmen e tyre.


Qe te mos perdoresh fjale qe nuk u di kuptimin apo perdorimin, terma si "propagande greko-panortodokse" nuk vlejne ne raportet midis dy popujve me te lashte te Ballkanit historia e bashkejeteses se te cileve eshte 3000 vjecare. Bile nuk vlen ne aspktin kishtar pasi populli shqiptar dhe populli grek jane popuj me "tradite apostolike" qe do te thote qe kane 2000 vjet histori krishterimi. Ato terma vlejne vetem ne raportet e grekerve dhe shqiptareve me fqinjet sllave qe e trasheguan Krishterimin nga ne dhe kane vetem 1200 vjet histori krishterimi.

Albo

----------


## Mendimi_Juaj

Sa mora vesh une ne kete shkrimin me lart shqiptar i vertete eshte ai ka emigruar nga vendi i tij dhe ka humbur gjuhen e tij dhe eshte bere njesh me nje popull tjeter vetem e vetem te mos nderronte fene. 

O burra hajdeni te shkojme ti pyesim Arvanitasit si kane qene te paret tane sepse te vetmit ata kane ruajtur fene e vertete, ska rendesi pse kane humbur gjuhen e kulturen e identitetin e vet kombetare.

Nese guxojna me shtjellu edhe pak i bie qe elementi me i rendesishem qe identifikon nje popull eshte feja, ajo nuk guxon te ndryshohet se gjuha e kultura e vendlindja skan rendesi ato munde ti marrim te popujve tjere.

Dhe njesia matese e kultures se nje populli eshte nga sot e tutje "histori krishterimi", pra kush ka me shume histori krishterimi eshte me i kulturuar, Medet per kinezet se dine ende ceshte kultura se ende me Buden jane

Kjo logjik larg na shpie...

----------


## J-X

o shqiptar arvanitasit nuk u emigruan ata ishin dhe jane vendas ne greqi. si mund te dush te ikesh e ti fshihesh turkut kur ne greqi sundinte turku????? mos lexoni historine se thone shume budalleqe, sidomos greket qe nxorren qe arvanitasit jane te ardhur ne greqi.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Greko (ne vend te Albo),

Riktheje titullin e temes ashtu sic e kisha vene ne nisje te saj!

*Arvanitasit jane shqiptare qe kane frike te thone se jane te tille, sepse ata nuk jane te lire qe te shprehin perkatesine e tyre.
*
Ndersa ti ketu, qe pretendon te jesh shqiptar, pershendet zgjedhjet e "lira" te shqiptareve per te leshuar me "vullnet" kombesine e tyre.

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Do te ishte akoma me me interes qe te mos jepje mendim per arvanitasit qe as nuk i ke takuar ndonjehere e as nuk u ke lexuar historine e tyre.
> 
> 
> 
> Eshte interesant kendveshtrimi yt krejtesisht i mbrapshte historik. Sipas mendjes tende, kombi shqiptar filloka me ne "shqiptaret e sotem" qe ne mendjen tende perfaqesokemi "kombin" dhe jo me ata shqiptaret e djeshem, pasardhesit e vertete me gjak te paprishur te te pareve tane qe emigruan sa ne Itali edhe ne Greqi per ti shpetuar asimilimit turk?
> 
> Pra ti, pasardhesi i asaj gjysmes se kombit qe mbeti nen pushtimin turk dhe njohu asimilimin 500 vjecar, sot i tregon atij arvanitasit ne Greqi se ti je perfaqesues me i denje i kombit shqiptar se ai? Kesaj i thone, hajde o baba te te tregoj arrat!
> 
> 
> ...



Coalition of Albanian American OrganizationsC/O 2021 L Street, N.W., Suite 402, Washington, DC 20036

*Letter to Secretary Powell Regarding Nicholas Gage from the Coalition ofAlbanian American OrganizationsWashington, January 10, 2003:*

Through the initiative of the NationalAlbanian American Council (NAAC) and the Albanian Heritage Foundation (AHF),the overwhelming majority of the Albanian American organizationscontributed, signed and sent the following letter to the US Secretary ofState Colin Powell and the National Security Advisor to the President, Ms.Condoleeza Rice, the Chairman of the US Senate Committee on ForeignRelations, Senator Richard Lugar, the Chairman of the US House Committee onInternational Relations, Congressman Henry Hyde and the Chairman of theAlbanian Issues Caucus, Congressman Eliot Engel. Please note that anAlbanian version of this letter is also released along with this statement.The full text of the letter reads as following :macka: anuary 9, 2003The Honorable Colin PowellUnited States Secretary of StateUS Department of State2201 C Street, NWWashington, DC 20520Dear Secretary Powell,We the undersigned, as Albanian Americans and as members of Albanian civic,religious, cultural and humanitarian organizations, are writing to protestin the strongest possible terms the United States of America Department ofState's (DOS) official endorsement and support of the recent visit toAlbania by Nicholas Gage - a.k.a. Nikos Gatzoyiannis.Nicholas Gage is a well-known opponent of Albanians' interests in theBalkans. It is a matter of public record that the Panepirotic Federation ofAmerica, Canada and Australia, the organization Mr. Gage represents, refersto Southern Albania as "Northern Epirus" and considers it to be occupied byAlbania, an obvious provocation and a direct renunciation of Albania'ssovereignty. Nicholas Gage (i) greatly, intentionally and publiclymisrepresents the population of Albania's Greek minority up to an astounding30% of Albania's population of three million, compared to the officialAlbanian government number of 58,000, approximately 2% (ii) implicitlyportrays all of the Albanians of the Orthodox faith in Albania as Greeks,thus offending the Albanian Orthodox Church and its congregation throughoutthe world, and (iii) in an effort to vilify Albanians, has aggressivelycampaigned in Washington and elsewhere with his fabrications about the lackof human rights of Albania's Greek minority. These false claims are indirect conflict with the conclusions reached by DOS, the Council of Europe,the European Commission, and other international human rights organizationsin their various positive assessments. The facts are that the Greekminority lives side by side with the Albanians, has several media outletswhich communicate and publish only in the Greek language, has athree-times-better teacher/student classroom ratio when compared withAlbanians in a system that provides education in Greek from elementaryschool to university, and has a disproportionately high representation inAlbania's government.In addition, Gage publicly opposed the US/NATO intervention in Kosova evenas innocent Kosovar civilians were being massacred by the thousands,including American citizens of Albanian descent. Furthermore, as recentlyas May 22, 2001, he stated in the Washington Post that the thousands ofGreeks in Albania should receive the same treatment as the nearly twomillion Kosovar Albanians, clearly implying that when Kosova attains itsindependence, Southern Albania should secede and follow step. Thesepositions serve only to fuel tensions and threaten the progress of improvingAlbanian-Greek relations while undermining overall stability in the Balkans,an area where the U.S. has made a significant strategic investment of itshuman, political, financial and military assets.We are outraged by the fact that during his visit to Albania, and whilebeing hosted in an official capacity by our Embassy in Tirana, Mr. Gage (i)reiterated all of the above-mentioned views, including the fabricationsabout the number of the Greek minority and the analogy of their situationwith the Albanian Kosovars, (ii) downplayed the plight of the severalhundred thousand ethnic Albanians residing in Greece, who are subjected tothe Greek form of ethnic cleansing known as Hellenization, and (iii) had theaudacity to malign all of the Albanian Chams who used to live in Greece asNazi collaborators. As highlighted in a 2001 press release of the TurkishForeign Ministry, Mr. Gage's thesis is not only a blatant fabrication but itis a political and historical crime against Albanian Chams, since, in fact,many Albanian Chams died in Greece's liberation struggle during WWII. Themalicious characterization of Albanian Chams as Nazi collaborators isparticularly appalling in light of the fact that Albanians and Albania saved100% of the Jews who sought refuge from Nazi persecution in Greece (as wellas in other Balkan countries), while, according to Harvey Sarner, the authorof "Rescue in Albania," - an account of how Albanians saved Jews - of thetotal population of approximately 72,000 Jews who lived in Greece prior tothe beginning of the war, 60,000, fully 83% of the Jewish population, becamevictims of the Holocaust. In addition, Mr. Gage conveniently "forgets"that, as described in the words of Joseph Jacobs, Head of the US Mission inAlbania in 1945-1946, only "in the fall of 1944 and during the first monthsof 1945 the [Greek] authorities in north-western Greece perpetrated savagebrutality by evicting some 25,000 [Albanian] Chams - residents of Chameria -from their homes" and by killing over 5,000 men, women and children in aclear attempt to establish an ethnically pure border region with Albania.These events marked the culmination of genocidal and ethnic cleansingefforts that Greek ultranationalists had commenced since 1913. By 1945, theGreek nationalists had cleansed the area of ethnic Albanians of Muslim faithand also stripped them of their properties, valued at well over $2.5 billionat the current market prices. The tens of thousands Albanian Chams havelived in exile ever since. Thus, we would like to remind Nicholas Gage, aswell as those who share or support his views, that, despite themanipulations, Mr.Gage cannot use history as a justification for hisdestabilizing agenda.As Americans and representatives of the Albanian American community, we aredeeply disappointed and disturbed that during his visit to Tirana, Mr. Gagewas hosted and publicly accompanied by Ambassador James Jeffrey. In ex postfacto efforts to justify this grand-scale reception, DOS representatives inthe U.S. and Tirana have stated that Mr. Gage's visit and endorsement wasnecessary in order to foster dialogue and enable Mr. Gage to have his"hearing day" before the Albanian authorities. The Albanian-Americancommunity is very supportive of dialogue regarding respect for minorityrights, friendly relations with neighboring countries, Albania's integrationin Euro-Atlantic structures, and its economic development. Indeed, dialoguewith the proper forums such as Euro-Atlantic institutions, human rightsinstitutions, and the neighboring governments, has been an important part ofAlbania's development as a democracy. However, we do not understand whatdialogue DOS is seeking to foster, and for the benefit of whom, when Mr.Gage is a private citizen who has a documented public record as one of themost fervent adversaries of Albanian interests and who, to our knowledge,does not have any standing either from the Greek government or from theAmerican government.We are certain that DOS is aware that, for historical and more recentreasons, Albanians view Americans as their truest friends. Everything thatis endorsed by the United States, in the Albanian public's perception,becomes worthy of attention and support. Therefore, by publicly hosting andendorsing Nicholas Gage, the American Embassy in Tirana and DOS willingly orunwillingly have tacitly endorsed his views, and thus they have breached thetrust of Albanians and Albanian-Americans. We believe that asAlbanian-Americans, we have the right to demand that DOS and the U.S.Embassy in Tirana serve as instruments for the furtherance of democraticprinciples and economic development in Albania, rather than becomingfacilitators of the interests of individuals with chauvinist agendas.DOS's silence that preceded Mr. Gage's trip to Albania, as well as theevents during his visit on the ground, have demonstrated that there is a gapin communication and perception between DOS representatives and the Americancitizens of Albanian descent. It has been clearly evidenced through wordsand deeds that America's truest and best friends in Europe, and possibly inthe world, are the Albanians; therefore, we believe that the time has comefor joint efforts to establish a qualitatively different relationshipbetween the Albanian-American community and DOS. We request that the firststep toward bridging this gap be for DOS to issue a full public disclosurepertaining to the nature and agenda of Gage's meetings in Albania, as wellas render a public explanation about how Albanian and U.S. interests wereserved by supporting a "dialogue" with Mr. Gage, an individual whose viewson the region serve only to stoke the fires of ethnic tension.Notwithstanding the above, DOS can and should indeed serve as a facilitatorfor true dialogue with respect to minority rights and other issues in theBalkans. As it relates to Greece, we urge DOS to pressure the Greekgovernment to recognize all ethnic minorities within its territory,including more than 40,000 remaining Albanian Chams of the Orthodox faith,and grant them the same rights that Albania provides to an approximatelyequivalent number of existing Greeks in Albania. As Greek human rightsgroups and many international human rights organizations state clearly,Greece's policy of nonrecognition of the existence of ethnic minorities isno longer permissible. In addition, dialogue is needed to address thegrievances of the hundreds of thousands of Albanian immigrants living inGreece, who are being subjected to different forms of "Hellenization" aswell as societal and institutional discrimination. Furthermore, we urge DOSto do all it can in order to, once and for all, seek a just resolution tothe proprietary and other legal claims of the Albanian Chams, includingtheir right to repatriation and Greek citizenship. Of paramount importance,and as a complementary and preliminary step to achieving the resolution ofthese issues, we ask DOS to pressure the Greek government to abolish theStatus of War Law with Albania dating back to then Italian-occupied Albaniaof 1940. By still maintaining a Status of Law of War with Albania over 60years later, while at the same time signing a Treaty of Friendship, Greecenot only has created an absurd situation, but is in clear violation of theU.N. Charter, which requires "[a]ll Members [to] refrain… from the threat oruse of force against the territorial integrity or political independence ofany state…", as well as of other provisions of International Law.Finally, a drastic improvement in communication channels and cooperativeefforts between the U.S. Government and the Albanian-American community isnecessary for a plethora of other Albanian issues in the region. Since thefall of communism, Albania has made considerable steps towards theestablishment of a democracy and market economy. However, as evidenced byseveral reports, Albania's progress, economic development, and integrationwithin the Euro-Atlantic institutions has been constantly impeded byhigh-level corruption, lack of political transparency, ineffective electionreforms, and limited results in the fight against organized crime and humantrafficking. In Kosova, while tremendous progress is clearly evident,further delays in the resolution of its final independent status areimpeding investment and economic development as well as creating a fertileenvironment for destabilization. Furthermore, despite the relativestability achieved in the Former Yugoslav Republic of Macedonia, theMacedonian authorities have a long way to go in order to fully comply withthe internationally brokered and the U.S.-endorsed Ohrid Agreement andrecognize and accept Albanians as equal and respected Macedonian citizens.Last, but not least, much more can be done for the rights of Albanians inMontenegro, as well as those of the Albanians in the Presheva Valley ofSouthern Serbia. The Albanian-American community stands ready to offer itsexpertise, knowledge, experience, and contacts in the region in order towork toward the resolution of these issues and the achievement of asustainable and real stability in the Balkans.Albanians consider the United States to be their best friend. At a timewhen our country is engaged in a global war against terrorism, at a timewhen many have tested their true feelings toward the United States, big orsmall, true friendships such as the one the Albanians offer to Americans,must not be neglected or forgotten. Let us use the most recent Gage debacleas a learning experience and a steppingstone toward the establishment of atrue partnership for the advancement of the common U.S. and Albanians'interests.A similar letter was sent to the National Security Adviser to the President,Ms. Condoleeza Rice, the Chairman of the US Senate Committee on ForeignRelations, Senator Richard Lugar, the Chairman of the US House Committee onInternational Relations, Congressman Henry Hyde and the Chairman of theAlbanian Issues Caucus, Congressman Eliot Engel.Respectfully submitted by,Albanian American Community of Illinois - Ilaz Kadriu, PresidentAlbanian American Cultural Foundation - Cafo Boga, PresidentAlbanian American Islamic Center - Imam Vehbi Ismail, Religious Leader ofAlbanian Muslims in the US and CanadaAlbanian American Society Foundation - Esad Rizai, PresidentAlbanian Center of New York - Drita Kokalari, PresidentAlbanian Heritage Foundation - Gary Kokalari, PresidentAlbanian League of Prizren - Ismet Berisha, PresidentAlbanian Media Group - Vera Mjeku, PresidentAlba Soul - Ilirjan Papa, PresidentAna e Malit - Xheladin Zeneli, PresidentAtlantic Association - Arber Muriqi, Head RepresentativeDede Gjo Luli Foundation - Prele Sinishtaj, Head RepresentativeDemocratic League of Kosova U.S.A. - Agim Rexhaj, *PresidentForumi Shqiptar - Ilirjan Papa*, DirectorFriends of Kosova Protection Force - Shefki Mexhuani, Head RepresentativeFrosina Network - Van Christo, Owner and DirectorHuman Rights Association "Chameria"Illyria Newspaper - Ekrem Bardha, PublisherMalesia-Humanitarian Fund - Gjon Ivezaj, PresidentNational Albanian American Council - Richard Lukaj, ChairmanPan Albanian Federation, VATRA - Agim Karagjozi, ChairmanPatriotic Association of Dibra - Lavdrim Cami, PresidentPeja Association - Agim Cavderbasha, Head RepresentativePlave and Guci Foundation - Xhevat Kukaj, PresidentSt. Paul's Albanian Catholic Church - Father Anton Kqira


*Versioni shqip*


January 9, 2003



I Nderuari Colin Powell



Departamenti i Shtetit Amerikan

2201 C Street, NW

Washington, DC 20520



I nderuari Sekretari Powell,



Ne të nënshkruarit, si shqiptaro-amerikanë dhe si anëtarë të organizatave qytetare, fetare, kulturore dhe humanitare shqiptare, po ju shkruajmë këtë letër për të protestuar me tonet më të forta të mundshme miratimin dhe përkrahjen zyrtare të Departamentit Amerikan të Shtetit për vizitën që bëri kohët e fundit në Shqipëri Nikolas Gejxh –i njohur gjithashtu  si Nikos Gaxojanis.



Nikolas Gejxh është një kundërshtar tepër i njohur i interesave shqiptare në Ballkan.  Eshtë fakt i njohur publikisht se Federata Panepiriote e Amerikës, Kanadasë dhe Australisë, organizata që përfaqëson z. Gejxh, i referohet Shqipërisë Jugore si “Epiri Verior” dhe e konsideron atë të pushtuar nga Shqipëria.  Ky është një provokim i hapur dhe një mohim i drejtpërdrejtë i sovranitetit të Shqipërisë.  Nikolas Gejxh (i) qëllimisht dhe publikisht fallsifikon numrin  e popullsisë së minoritetit grek në Shqipëri duke e ekzagjeruar atë deri në 30 për qind të popullsisë tre-milionëshe të Shqipërisë, krahasuar me  numrin zyrtar  prej 58.000 vetëve, perafersisht 2%; (ii) i portretizon të gjithë shqiptarët e besimit fetar ortodoks në Shqipëri si grekë, duke ofenduar kështu Kishën Ortodokse Shqiptare dhe pasuesit e saj kudo nëpër botë; dhe (iii) në përpjekje për të dëmtuar imazhin e Shqipërisë ka ndërmarrë fushata agresive në Washington dhe gjetkë, duke shpifur  për gjoja mungesën e të drejtave të minoritetit grek në Shqipëri.  Këto pretendime pa bazë janë në konflikt të drejtpërdrejtë me përfundimet dhe vlerësimet pozitive që kanë nxjerrë Departamenti Amerikan i Shtetit, Këshilli i Evropës, Komisioni Evropian dhe organizata të tjera ndërkombëtare të të drejtave të njeriut.  Faktet tregojnë se minoriteti grek në Shqipëri bashkëjeton me shqiptarët dhe ka një sërë organesh shtypi që komunikojnë dhe publikojnë informacione vetëm në greqisht; në zonat minoritare raporti mësues/nxënës për klasë është tri herë më i lartë sesa ai i vetë shqiptarëve në një sistem arsimor që mundëson shkollimin  në gjuhën greke që nga shkolla fillore deri në universitet; dhe, për më tepër, minoriteti grek në Shqipëri  ka një përfaqësim të lartë dhe në përpjestim të zhdrejtë në qeverinë e Shqipërisë.



Gejxh gjithashtu kundërshtoi publikisht ndërhyrjen e SHBA-së/ dhe NATO-s në Kosovë ndërkohë që mijëra qytetarë të pafajshëm të Kosovës po masakroheshin, duke përfshirë edhe qytetarë amerikanë me prejardhje shqiptare.  Përveç kësaj, jo më larg se 22 maji 2001, ai deklaroi në gazetën e njohur “Washington Post” se mijëra grekë në Shqipëri duhet të trajtohen në të njëjtën mënyrë si rreth 2 milionë shqiptarët e Kosovës, duke nënkuptuar qartë se kur Kosova të fitojë pavarësinë, edhe Shqipëria Jugore duhet të shkëputet dhe të ndjekë të njëjtën rrugë.  Këto qëndrime i shërbejnë vetëm rritjes së tensionit dhe kërcënojnë progresin e bërë në përmirësimin e marrëdhënieve shqiptaro-greke, ndërkohë që pengojnë edhe stabilitetin e përgjithshëm në Ballkan, një zonë ku SHBA-ja ka bërë investime strategjike të mëdha, përfshirë këtu burimet e tyre njerëzore, politike, financiare dhe ushtarake.



Ne jemi thellësisht të zemëruar që gjatë vizitës së tij në Shqipëri, ndërsa pritej në nivel zyrtar nga Ambasada amerikane në Tiranë, z. Gejxh (i)  ripërsëriti të gjitha pikëpamjet e mësipërme, duke përfshirë fabrikimet në lidhje me numrin e minoritetit grek dhe analogjinë e situatës së tyre me atë të shqiptarëve të Kosovës; (ii) zhvleftësoi kërkesat dhe gjendjen e vështirë të qindra-mijëra shqiptarëve me qëndrim në Greqi, të cilët i nënshtrohen mënyrës greke të spastrimit etnik të njohur si Helenizim dhe, për më tepër (iii) pati guximin t’i cilësonte të gjithë shqiptarët e Çamërisë që jetonin në Greqi si bashkëpunëtorë të nazistëve.  Sikurse nënvizohej në një njoftim për shtyp të Ministrisë së Jashtme të Turqisë në vitin 2001, teza e z. Gejxh jo vetëm që është një fabrikim krejt i hapur por është gjithashtu një krim politik dhe historik kundër çamëve; është fakt se shumë shqiptarë të Çamërisë  dhanë jetën gjatë përpjekjeve për çlirimin e Greqisë gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore.  Karakterizimi dashakeq i çamëve si bashkëpunëtorë të nazistëve është veçanërisht tronditës kur merr parasysh faktin se shqiptarët dhe Shqipëria shpëtoi 100 për qind të hebrenjve që kërkuan shpëtim nga persekutimi nazist në Greqi (ose në vende të tjera të Ballkanit), ndërkohë që, sipas Harvey Sarner-it, autor i  “Shpëtim në Shqipëri”, një libër që tregon se si shqiptarët i shpëtuan hebrenjtë, nga rreth 72.000 hebrenj që jetonin në Greqi para fillimit të luftës, 60.000, plot 83 për qind e komunitetit hebre u bë viktimë e Holokaustit.  Gjithashtu, z. Gejxh lehtësisht “harron” se, sikurse është përshkruar në fjalët e Xhozef Xhejkobs-it, kryetar i Misionit të SHBA-së në Shqipëri gjatë viteve 1945-1946, vetëm “në vjeshtën e vitit 1944 dhe gjatë muajve të parë të 1945 autoritetet [greke] në Greqinë Veriperëndimore kryen masakra çnjerëzore duke dëbuar rreth 25.000 çamë [shqiptarë] – rezidentë të Çamërisë – nga shtëpitë e tyre” dhe duke vrarë më shumë se 5.000 burra, gra dhe fëmijë në një perpjekje të dukshme për të krijuar një zonë kufitare me Shqipërinë krejtësisht të pastër etnikisht.  Këto ngjarje shënuan kulmin e përpjekjeve për gjenocid dhe spastrim etnik të ultranacionalistëve greke të nisura qysh më 1913.  Deri në vitin 1945, nacionalistët grekë spastruan nga kjo zonë shqiptarët etnikë të fesë myslimane dhe ua morrën atyre të gjitha pronat, vlefta e të cilave me çmimet aktuale të tregut shkon në më shumë se 2.5 miliardë dollarë amerikanë.  Dhjetëra-mijëra çamë shqiptarë kanë jetuar në mërgim qysh atëherë.  Ndaj, ne dëshirojmë t’i kujtojmë z. Gejxh, sikurse dhe atyre që e përkrahin apo kanë të njëjtat  pikëpamje me të, se me gjithë manipulimet, Gejxh nuk mund ta përdorë historinë si një justifikim për planet e tij destabilizuese.



Si amerikanë dhe si përfaqësues të komunitetit shqiptaro-amerikan, ne jemi tepër të zhgënjyer dhe të shqetësuar nga fakti që gjatë vizitës së tij në Tiranë z.. Gejxh u prit dhe u shoqërua publikisht nga ambasadori Xhejms Xhefri.  Në përpjekje për të justifikuar pritjen madhështore për Gejxh, pas vizitësë tij , përfaqësues të Departamentit Amerikan të Shtetit në SHBA dhe Tiranë kanë deklaruar se vizita e z. Gejxh dhe mbështetja e saj ishte e domosdoshme në mënyrë që të nxitej dialogu dhe të bëhej e mundur që z. Gejxh të kishte “ditën e takimit” me autoriteteve shqiptare.  Komuniteti shqiptaro-amerikan  përkrah fuqimisht  dialogun për respektimin e të drejtat të minoritetit, të marëdhënieve miqësore me vendet fqinje, si dhe integrimin e Shqipërisë në strukturat Euro-Atlantike dhe zhvillimin ekonomik të saj.  Në fakt, dialogu me forumet e duhura si institucionet Euro-Atlantike, institucionet e të drejtave të njeriut dhe qeveritë fqinje ka qenë një pjesë e rëndësishme e zhvillimit demokratik të Shqipërisë.  Sidoqoftë, ne nuk e kuptojmë se çfarë lloj dialogu po përpiqet të nxisë Departamenti  Amerikan i Shtetit dhe në përfitim të kujt është ky dialog kur dihet se z. Gejxh është një qytetar privat me një qëndrim të dokumentuar si një prej armiqve më të flaktë të interesave shqiptare, dhe,  për më tepër, me sa dimë nuk përfaqëson as qeverinë greke dhe as atë amerikane.



Ne jemi të sigurtë se  Departamenti  Amerikan i Shtetit është në dijeni se, për arsye historike të vjetra dhe të reja, shqiptarët i shohin amerikanët si miqtë e tyre të besuar.  Cdo gjë që mbështetet nga Shtetet e Bashkuara, perceptohet nga publiku shqiptar si diçka e vlefshme për t’i kushtuar vëmendje  dhe për ta përkrahur.  Ndaj, duke e pritur dhe shoqëruar publikisht Nikolas Gejxhin Ambasada Amerikane në Tiranë dhe Departamenti Amerikan i Shtetit, me qëllim apo pa qëllim,  kanë mbështetur heshturazi pikëpamjet e tij dhe në këtë mënyrë kanë shpërdoruar besimin e shqiptarëve dhe shqiptaro-amerikanëve.  Ne besojmë se si shqiptaro-amerikanë kemi të drejtë të kërkojmë që Departamenti Amerikan i Shtetit dhe Ambasada e SHBA-së në Tiranë të punojnë për të çuar përpara principet demokratike dhe zhvillimin ekonomik të Shqipërisë, në vend që të bëhen ndërmjetësues të interesave të individëve me plane shoviniste.



Heshtja e Departamentit Amerikan të Shtetit para vizitës së z. Gejxh, sikurse dhe ngjarjet gjatë vizitës së tij kanë demonstruar se ka një hendek në komunikim dhe perceptim ndërmjet përfaqësuesve të Departamentit Amerikan të Shtetit dhe qytetarëve amerikanë me prejardhje shqiptare.  Është evidentuar qartë përmes fjalësh dhe veprash se miqtë më të mirë dhe të vërtetë të Amerikës në Evropë, dhe ndoshta në botë, janë shqiptarët. Prandaj, ne besojmë se ka ardhur koha për të bërë përpjekje të përbashkëta për të ndërtuar një marrëdhënie cilësisht të ndryshme mes komunitetit shqiptaro-amerikan dhe Departamentit  Amerikan të Shtetit. Ne kërkojmë që hapi i parë në drejtim të kapërcimit të këtij hendeku është bërja publike nga Departamenti Amerikan i Shtetit e natyrës dhe agjendës së takimeve të z. Gejxh në Shqipëri, si dhe një shpjegim publik se si kanë përparuar interesat shqiptare dhe amerikane  nga përkrahja e një “dialogu” me z. Gejxh, një individ pikëpamjet e të cilit mbi rajonin nxisin vetëm zjarre dhe tensione etnike.



Pavarësisht nga më lart, Departamenti Amerikan i Shtetit  duhet të shërbejë si ndërmjetësues për një dialog të vërtetë mbi të drejtat e minoriteteve dhe çështjeve të tjera në Ballkan.  Përsa i përket Greqisë, ne e nxisim Departamentin Amerikan të Shtetit që të  ushtrojë trysni ndaj qeverisë greke në mënyre që ajo të njohë të gjitha minoritetet etnike brenda territorit të saj, duke përfshirë më shumë se 40.000 çamë shqiptarë të besimit fetar ortodoks dhe t’u japë atyre të njëjtat të drejta, që ka numri përafërsisht i njëjtë i minoritetit grek në  Shqipëri.  Sikurse dëshmohet qartë nga organizatat greke dhe shumë organizata ndërkombëtare të të drejtave të njeriut, politika e mosnjohjes së minoriteteve që ndiqet nga Greqia nuk mund të lejohet më tej.  Gjithashtu, më shumë dialog nevojitet për të adresuar ankesat e qindra mijëra mërgimtarëve shqiptarë me banim në Greqi, të cilët po i nënshtrohen mënyrave të ndryshme të “Helenizimit” sikurse dhe diskriminimit social dhe institucional.  Për më tepër, ne nxisim Departamentin Amerikan të Shtetit, që të bëjë ç’është  e mundur për t’u dhënë njëherë e mirë një zgjidhje të drejtë të çështjeve të pronësisë dhe atyre ligjore të çamëve shqiptarë, duke përfshire dhe të drejtën e riatdhesimit dhe marrjen e nënshtetësisë greke.  Së fundmi, e një rëndësie të veçantë dhe si një hap plotësues dhe paraprak për të arritur zgjidhjen e këtyre çështjeve, ne i kërkojmë Departamentit të Shtetit Amerikan që të ushtrojë trysni ndaj qeverisë greke që të abrogojë Statusin e Ligjit të Luftës me Shqipërinë që daton që në kohën e pushtimit të Shqipërisë nga Italia në vitin 1940.  Përmes mbajtjes në fuqi të Statusit të Ligjit të Luftës me Shqipërinë mëse 60 vjet më vonë, ndërkohë kur në të njëjtën kohë ka firmosur një Marrëveshje Miqësie me të, Greqia jo vetëm që ka krijuar një situatë absurde, por po shkel haptazi Deklaratën e OKB-së, e cila u kërkon “të gjithë anëtarëve që të përmbahen ....nga kërcënimi apo përdorimi i forcës kundër integritetit territorial ose pavarësinë politikë të çdo shteti…”, si edhe dhe norma të tjera të së Drejtës Ndërkombëtare.



Së fundi, një përmirësim themelor në kanalet e komunikimit dhe përpjekjeve të bashkëpunimit ndërmjet qeverisë së SHBA-së dhe komunitetit shqiptaro-amerikan është i domosdoshëm për një varg çështjesh të tjera shqiptare në rajon.  Qysh prej rrëzimit të komunizmit, Shqipëria ka hedhur hapa të rëndësishëm drejtë themelimit të një demokracie dhe ekonomisë së tregut.  Mirëpo, siç evidentohet nga një sërë raportesh, progresi i Shqipërisë, zhvillimi ekonomik dhe integrimi i saj në institucionet Euro-Atlantike është penguar nga korrupsioni i nivelit të lartë, nga  mungesa e transparencës politike, nga reforma elektorale joefikase si dhe rezultate të ulëta në luftën kundër krimit të organizuar dhe trafikut të njerëzve.  Në Kosovë, ndërkohë që  është i dukshëm një zhvillim i madh, vonesat në zgjidhjen e statusit të pavarur përfundimtar të saj po pengojnë investimet dhe zhvillimin ekonomik sikurse dhe po krijojnë një mjedis pjellor për destabilizim.  Për më tepër, me gjithë stabilitetin relativ në Ish-Republikën Jugosllave të Maqedonisë, autoritetet maqedonase duhet të bëjnë shumë më tepër që të zbatojnë Marrëveshjen e Ohrit, e cila u  arrit me ndërmjetësimin e komunitetit ndërkombëtar dhe ka mbështetjen e SHBA-së, si edhe për të njohur e pranuar shqiptarët si qytetarë të barabartë e të respektuar maqedonas .  Në përfundim, shumë më tepër mund të bëhet për të drejtat e shqiptarëve në Mal të Zi dhe atyre në Luginën e Preshevës në Serbinë Jugore.  Komuniteti shqiptaro-amerikan është i gatshëm të ofrojë ekspertizën, njohuritë, eksperiencën dhe kontaktet e tij në rajon në mënyrë që të punohet drejt zgjidhjes së këtyre çështjeve dhe arritjes së një stabiliteti të qëndrueshëm e të vërtetë në Ballkan.



Shqiptarët e konsiderojnë ShBA-në si miken e tyre më të mirë.  Në një kohë kur vendi ynë është i angazhuar në luftën kundër terrorizmit global, në një kohë kur shumë vënde kanë shfaqur ndjenjat e tyre të sinqerta ose të shtirura ndaj Shteteve të Bashkuara, miqësitë e vërteta si ajo që shqiptarët u ofrojnë amerikanëve, nuk duhet të neglizhohen apo harrohen.  Le të nxjerrim mësime nga situata e keqe e krijuar nga vizita z. Gejxh  kohët e fundit dhe le të na shërbejnë mësimet e nxjerra prej saj si një gur themeli për ndërtimin e një partneriteti të vërtetë për përparimin e interesave të përbashkëta amerikane dhe shqiptare.



Një letër e ngjashme i është dërguar edhe Këshilltares së Presidentit Amerikan për Sigurimin Kombëtar, znj. Condoleeza Rice, Kryetarit të Komitetit mbi Marrëdhëniet me Jashtë të Senatit Amerikan, Senatorit Richard Lugar, Kryetarit të Komitetit mbi Marrëdheniet Ndërkombëtare të Kongresit Amerikan, Kongresmenit Henry Hyde, si dhe Kryetarit të Komitetit për Çështjet Shqiptare, Kongresmenit Eliot Engel.



Me respekt e neshkruar nga,





Ana e Malit - Xheladin Zeneli, President

Federata Pan-Shqiptare “VATRA” – Agim Karagjozi, Kryetar

Fondacioni i Dedë Gjo Lulit – Prelë Sinishtaj, Kryetar

Fondacioni i Plavës dhe Gucisë – Xhevat Kukaj, President

Fondacioni i Shoqërise Shqiptaro-Amerikane – Esad Rizai, President

Fondacioni i Trashëgimisë Shqiptare – Geri Kokalari, President

Fondacioni Kulturor Shqiptaro-Amerikan – Cafo Boga, President

Fondi Humanitar Malësia – Gjon Ivezaj, President

*Forumi Shqiptar  – Ilirjan Papa, Drejtor*

Gazeta Illyria – Ekrem Bardha, Publicist

Grupi i Mediave Shqiptare – Vera Mjeku, President

Këshilli Kombëtar Shqiptaro-Amerikan – Richard Lukaj, Kryetar

Kisha Shqiptare Katolike e Shën Palit – At Anton Kqira

Komuniteti Shqiptaro-Amerikan i Illinois – Ilaz Kadriu, President

Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës në SHBA – Agim Rexhaj, President

Lidhja e Prizrenit - Ismet Berisha, President

Miqtë e Trupave Mbrojtëse të Kosoves – Shefki Mexhuani, Kryetar

Qendra Islamike Shqiptaro-Amerikane - Imam Vehbi Ismail, Udhëheqes Fetar i Myslimanëve Shqiptarë në SHBA dhe Kanada

Qendra Shqiptare e Nju Jorkut – Drita Kokalari, Presidente

Rrjeti i Informacionit Frosina – Van Christo, Pronar dhe Drejtor

Shoqata Atlantiku – Arbër Muriqi, Përfaqësuesi Kryesor

Shoqata e Pejës – Agim Cavdërbasha, Kryetar

Shoqata e të Drejtave të Njeriut "Çamëria" 

Shoqata Patriotike e Dibres – Lavdrim Cami, President

Shpirti i Shqiptarit – Ilirjan Papa, Pronar dhe Drejtor



P.S. *Lexoje Albo edhe njehere kete leter ku ke nenshkruar tri vite me pare dhe krahasoje me qendrimet e tua ketu ne forum.
Ose ke nenshkruar ne menyre te pasinqerte ose je nje karakter i tille qe vertitesh andej e kendej pa asnje lloj koordinate vetem e vetem qe te jesh nje protagonist.
*

----------


## Albo

> o shqiptar arvanitasit nuk u emigruan ata ishin dhe jane vendas ne greqi. si mund te dush te ikesh e ti fshihesh turkut kur ne greqi sundinte turku????? mos lexoni historine se thone shume budalleqe, sidomos greket qe nxorren qe arvanitasit jane te ardhur ne greqi.



Po te kishe marre ne dore librat e historise se Akademise se Shkencave te Shqiperise, apo monografine e fundit te Gjergj Kastriotit nga historiani Kristo Frasheri, do te kishe mesuar qe mergimi i shqiptareve drejt Italise, Dalmacise dhe Greqise u be ne mase kur rezistences shqiptare po i vinte fundi.

Arvanitasit emigruan ne Greqi sepse sulltani inatin nuk e kish me greket, e kish me "arnavudet" qe bene me turp nje perandori te tere dhe i rezustuan ushtrive turke per nje cerek shekulli si asnje popull tjeter.

Keshtu qe hap me pare librat e historise shqiptare e pastaj hajde te me tregosh mua se cfare thone e shkruajne historianet greke.




> Greko (ne vend te Albo),


Une e kam per nder te quhem "greko" nga nje Qazim Rudi qe edhe emrin edhe mbiemrin e ka turqisht. Keshtu i quante edhe sulltani te paret e mi qe jetonin maleve per te ruajtur fene e traditen e tyre, keshtu me quan edhe ti sot mua.

Si pa dashur, ti deshmon "brumin" nga ke dale.




> P.S. Lexoje Albo edhe njehere kete leter ku ke nenshkruar tri vite me pare dhe krahasoje me qendrimet e tua ketu ne forum.
> Ose ke nenshkruar ne menyre te pasinqerte ose je nje karakter i tille qe vertitesh andej e kendej pa asnje lloj koordinate vetem e vetem qe te jesh nje protagonist.


Ajo leter eshte shkruajtur nga djali i kusheririt te pare te Enver Hoxhes, Gary Kokalari dhe per te mos qene i vetem si firmetar ai kerkoi edhe mbeshtetjen e cdo organizate shqiptare qe mund te gjente. Emri im nen ate leter eshte nje rastesi me shume se sa nje kontribut konkret. Ne retrospektive ajo leter nuk ka asnje vlere per ceshtjen tone kombetare pasi eshte turp te mendosh qe ne shqiptaret e shohim gogolin tek nje pensionist ne Amerike si Nicholas Gage.

Dhe sa per dijeni, 3 vjet me pare kur Gage beri viziten e famshme per ti shtrenguar doren Berishes, ajo vizite u ndermjetesua nga Departamenti i Shtetit me anen e ambasdorit amerikan ne Tirane.




> O burra hajdeni te shkojme ti pyesim Arvanitasit si kane qene te paret tane sepse te vetmit ata kane ruajtur fene e vertete, ska rendesi pse kane humbur gjuhen e kulturen e identitetin e vet kombetare.


Genjeshtra me e madhe eshte se arvanitasit kane humbur identitetin e tyre kombetar kur kollose arvanitas si Theofan Popa bene te mundur qe me punen e tyre vetemohuese gati individuale te shpetojne edhe trashegimine me te pacmuar kombetare te shqiptareve: kishat shekullore, kodiket e shenjte, artin kishtar qe sot e vlereson nje bote e tere.

Ju keni nevoje te njiheni me arvanitasit dhe kontributin e tyre te jashtezakonshem ne ruajtjen e identitetit tone kombetar. Ne pranine e nje arbereshi apo arvanitasi ju nuk duhet te flisni, duhet vetem te degjoni e mesoni pasi ju genjen mendja nese kujtoni se jeni shqiptare me te mire se ta.

Ai flamuri yne kombetar qe u ngrit ne 28 nentor 1912 nga Ismail Bej Vlora doli nga gjiri i komunitetit arberesh dhe arvanitas, pasi gjysma tjeter e popullit shqiptar nuk ishte mesuar me flamurin e Gjergj Kastriotit, ishin mesuar me flamurin me gjysem hene te sulltanit qe u valevit mbi trojet shqiptare per 500 vjet. Dhe duke qene se neser eshte 28 nentor, ashtu si ne cdo 28 nentor, ju duhet te ndiheni borxhllinj dhe mirenjohes ne perjetesi atyre arberesheve dhe arvanitasve qe mbajten te gjalle identitetin shqiptar kur pjesa tjeter e kombit iu nenshtrua nje asimilimi  te papare ndonjehere ne histori.

Albo

----------


## tani_26

Temen rreth Arvanitasve e kam studiuar me kujdes fale qendrimit tim ne Greqi, edhe arvanitas kam takuar edhe materiale historike rreth tyre neper bibloteka kam lexuar.

Edhe hapesi i temes gabon ne kendveshtrimin e tij rreth arvanitasve edhe Albo gabon kur ia dedikon pushtimit turk emigrimin e arvanitasve drejt Greqise. Sigurisht qe pati nje vale te re emigrimi te arberve pas pushtimit turk por emigrimi i arberve kishte filluar 2 - 3 shekuj me pare.
Per kete arsye qe te mos shtremberojme historine e ndryshova temen duke i dhene nje titull me real.

----------


## tani_26

> Dhe duke qene se neser eshte 28 nentor, ashtu si ne cdo 28 nentor, ju duhet te ndiheni borxhllinj dhe mirenjohes ne perjetesi atyre arberesheve dhe arvanitasve qe mbajten te gjalle identitetin shqiptar kur pjesa tjeter e kombit iu nenshtrua nje asimilimi  te papare ndonjehere ne histori.
> 
> Albo


Ja mbaje pak me bute ti se si shume vrull paske marre. Per cfare asimilimi e ke fjalen?
Une di se fjala asimilim do te thote te humbasesh gjuhen amtare dhe identitetin kombetar e jo fene.
Shqiptaret nderruan fene por nuk u asimiluan.

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Do ju lutesha shume te gjithe atyre qe kane me teper informacion lidhur me kete teme, qe te jipnin te gjithe kontributin e tyre permes shkrimeve, materialeve, informacioneve, kengeve etj dhe te benin te mundur qe te gjithe anetaret te njihen dhe te informohen me mire.
> Mos t'ja leme cdo gje rastesise apo njerezve pa informacion apo me informacion te shtremberuar per kete ceshtje


Tani26,

Qe ne shkrimin e pare kam kerkuar qe ne teme te ndihmojne te gjitha ata qe kane informacione, studime etj dhe se trajtimi i saj nuk ben t'i lihet njerezve pa informacion apo me informacion te shtremberuar.
Une e pranoj qe kam njohuri te mangeta per kete teme, por nga ana tjeter i quaj teresisht te papranueshme shkrimet e sjellura nga Albo, i cili ne vend se te merret me seriozitet me temen dhe te sjelle nje ndihmese pozitive ne te, nuk ben asgje tjeter vecse shpreh dhe mbron disa dogma te neveritshme te nje propagande te vjeteruar.

Do te isha shume kurioz te lexoja gjera konkrete!

----------


## tani_26

> Tani26,
> 
> Qe ne shkrimin e pare kam kerkuar qe ne teme te ndihmojne te gjitha ata qe kane informacione, studime etj dhe se trajtimi i saj nuk ben t'i lihet njerezve pa informacion apo me informacion te shtremberuar.
> Une e pranoj qe kam njohuri te mangeta per kete teme, por nga ana tjeter i quaj teresisht te papranueshme shkrimet e sjellura nga Albo, i cili ne vend se te merret me seriozitet me temen dhe te sjelle nje ndihmese pozitive ne te, nuk ben asgje tjeter vecse shpreh dhe mbron disa dogma te neveritshme te nje propagande te vjeteruar.
> 
> Do te isha shume kurioz te lexoja gjera konkrete!


Ne Demokraci ka vend per te gjithe dhe per te gjitha mendimet, secili thote mendimin e tij te tjeret lexojne dhe nxjerrin perfundimet e tyre.

Sic te thashe me siper per arvanitasit kam lexuar mjaft material por perderisa eshte ne greqisht nuk kam aq kohe tani prandaj dhe nuk e postova. Do ta bej menjehere sa te gjej kohe.

Arvanitasit sot eshte fakt qe jane asimiluar. Persa i perket identitetit kombetar ose me sakte ndergjegjes kombetare ndihen greke thjesht mbajne te paharruar kujtesen se kane prejardhje arberore. Them arberore sepse termi shqiptar eshte i panjohur per ta pasi ky term lindi pas emigrimit te tyre nga trojet shqiptare.

----------


## J-X

> Po te kishe marre ne dore librat e historise se Akademise se Shkencave te Shqiperise, apo monografine e fundit te Gjergj Kastriotit nga historiani Kristo Frasheri, do te kishe mesuar qe mergimi i shqiptareve drejt Italise, Dalmacise dhe Greqise u be ne mase kur rezistences shqiptare po i vinte fundi.
> 
> Arvanitasit emigruan ne Greqi sepse sulltani inatin nuk e kish me greket, e kish me "arnavudet" qe bene me turp nje perandori te tere dhe i rezustuan ushtrive turke per nje cerek shekulli si asnje popull tjeter.


o albo po ne turqi qe gjendeshin kaq shume shqiptar, si sinani, si ata bejt shqiptar qe ekzistonin ne pallatet e sulltanit, si ata arkitekt qe qyheshin kaur, dhe ata ne turqi per tju shpetuar turkut vajten?

kur sulltani e kishte me arberit ne greqi nuk mund ti gjente dot?? ata e dinin qe ne more ekzistonin shqiptar, pse nuk i bente gje por pas haracit dhe lutjeve te feudalve greke i asgjesoj arvanitasit, edhe keshtjellen ja prishi. keta qe jetonin ne more nuk ishin shqiptar? turkut po i iknin keta? shqiptaret ne turqi turkut i iknin?

----------

